# Boardi Kutter Cup 2009



## pitus02 (28. Januar 2009)

Auch dieses Jahr geht es im August auf  Tour, und zwar am *8.8.09* von Heikendorf mit der MS Forelle

http://www.hochseeangeln-ms-forelle.de/


Hier erwartet euch  ab 7.00 Uhr nach dem Ablegen  frische Lachsbrötchen, Mettbrötchen, Eierbrötchen sowie Kaffee satt zum Frühstück.
Zum Mittag gibt es Holsteinische Küche zubereitet von Mathias 
__________________________________________________________________________________
*Übernachtung​*Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten sind auch in Schiffsnähe vorhanden bei der Pension/Restaurant Siemer 

​http://www.zur-schoenen-aussicht.info/

Das Apartmenthaus „Zur Schönen Aussicht“, liegt direkt am Heikendorfer Badestrand liegt; nur 5 Min. vom Hafen entfernt. Hier gibt es 2-Bett-bis     5-Bett-Appartments in verschiedenen Kategorien und Einfriermöglichkeiten für den gefangenen Fisch. 
___________________________________________________________________________


Die Teilnehmerzahl wird auf 40 Pers. beschränkt.

Die alten Hasen unter euch haben natürlich Vorrang und  ich werde versuchen#t die Liste der Teilnehmer immer auf dem neusten Stand zu halten.
PS: Ich hoffe ich kann das überhaupt#c#q|kopfkrat


Ich hoffe es finden sich wieder Sponsoren mit ein paar Nettigkeiten 


Mitte Mai schicke ich dann meine Bankverbindung per PN raus


Wer dann bis zum *03.06.09* nicht überwiesen hat, wird aus der Liste gestrichen und einer aus der Nachrückerliste nimmt den Platz ein. 
Da es auf der letzten Tour schwer war die Plätze voll zu bekommen schmeiße ich die freien Plätze ab  10.06.2009 auf den freien Markt. 




__________________________________________________________________________________________
Kosten​
Der Schellfischking Toffee, sorgt nun schon die ganzen Jahre auf  seine Kosten für die Pokale, ich erhebe nun nach der Abstimmung auf  der letzten Tour 2 € für den guten Zweck 

Der Startpreis (incl. Frühstück, Mittag und Toffee)für die Tour beträgt 47, -Euro.
__________________________________________________________________________________


*Teilnehmer​*
1   Pitus02                                       bez
2   Pöppi        bez 
3   Toffee    bez
4   FrankyD    bez
5   KaterCarlo      bez
6   Pitus Kumpel1
7   Vazzquezz     bez
8   ThomasKubiak    bez 
9   KlausS     bez
10 Norge Klaus    bez
11 Stadtmaus     bez
12 MFT Sutje alias RotzProtz     bez
13 MFT Chris    bez
14 Sylverpasi     bez
15 Hanky     bez
16 Flo    bez
17 Heggi     bez
18 Rick    bez
19 Stühmper      bez
20 MFT Ralf + Jonas und Olli    bez
21    bez
22    bez
23 Carp2000      bez
24 Pitus Kumpel2
25 Stingray    bez
26 Schwarzangler69    bez 
27 HalbzeitFischer      bez
28 Siggi    bez 
29  AbrißVolker HH    bez
30 Nemles     bez
31 H.Uwe     bez
32 WuselOrg    bez
33 WuselOrgs´s Dad     bez
34 WuselOrg´s Bruder     bez
35 alrock01    bez 
36 bigbetter    bez
37 Dr.Komix    bez
38  MFT Dirk    bez
39  MFT Liz    bez
40   Falk1    bez




_________________________________________________________________________________

*Nachrücker​*

1    
2    
3


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Hello Sir,

ich bin mal so frei und nagel Dir den Thread oben fest.


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Ich bin dann auch mal so frei und beantrage einen Platz #6

Gruß Chris


----------



## Ines (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Ich bin mal so frei und überlasse meinen Platz einem netten Nachrücker - ich bin im August auf der Nordsee unterwegs, wird bestimmt auch ganz nett. :m


----------



## pitus02 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Hello Sir,
> 
> ich bin mal so frei und nagel Dir den Thread oben fest.



Danke Kai #6


Aber wo bleibt deine Anmeldung ??????#d:q


----------



## Franky D (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

da simmer dabei dat is prima^^ auch wieder am start


----------



## Coasthunter (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Da bin ich gerade aus Norge zurück und hab nichts vor. Bin also dabei.


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Kommt noch Großer, kommt noch


----------



## Wulli (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Moin,

bescheid...#h

Wulli


----------



## vazzquezz (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Oh Gott ... wieder mit Wulli los! |uhoh:

Dabei! ( ... muss morgen allerdings noch den finalisierenden Blick in den Urlaubsplan werfen!)

V.


----------



## pitus02 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

:vik:Wenn das so weiter geht haben wir die alte Truppe bald zusammen :vik:

@all 

:qWer stellt den Counter ein |uhoh:#d


----------



## Toffee (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

:vik:Noch 191 Tage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:vik:

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Ines (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Na, da sind die "üblichen Verdächtigen" ja wieder ganz schnell am Start! #6


Was soll's, den "roten Pokal" darf diesmal eine andere gewinnen - 

- sie muss sich bloß noch anmelden!


----------



## Katerle (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Wäre auch dabei


----------



## vazzquezz (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

@pitus: Listenplatz Nr. 4 geht an Toffees Handy ... 

V.


----------



## Klaus S. (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Dabei... :m


----------



## norge_klaus (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Hi Pitus !

Kurz den Kalender gecheckt und wir sind dabei !

Bitte zwei Plätze für uns reservieren.

Liebe Grüße

Stadtmaus & Norge_Klaus


----------



## Wulli (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> @pitus: Listenplatz Nr. 4 geht an Toffees Handy ...
> 
> V.




solange er nicht wieder seine Musik mitbringt, kann er eigentlich machen, was er will...:m

Wulli


----------



## Franky D (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Hi Pitus !
> 
> Kurz den Kalender gecheckt und wir sind dabei !
> 
> ...


 
moinsen klaus cool das ihr auch wieder am start seid na wie schauts denn aus voher wieder ordentlich irgentwo die bäuche voll hauen wie letztes jahr beim chinamann?


----------



## MFT Sutje (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Ich darf ja auch nicht fehlen!!!
Jedes Jahr gab´s nen Pott,also auch wieder dieses Jahr.



p.s. ich war mal der RotzProtz


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Sollten die Plätze nicht ausgeschöpft sein, würde ich gerne mitmachen.

MfG

Malte


----------



## pitus02 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

|laola:Ich freu mich ja jetzt schon . Viele von den alten |stolz:und natürlich den neuen zu sehen :m:m:m


----------



## Hanky (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Moin Pitus,
nicht lange überlegt, da bin ich doch wieder dabei,
Gruß,
Hanky


----------



## celler (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

aber na sicher bin ich dabei......
meine freundin kommt dieses mal aber nicht mit.

glg matze


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Moinsen!

08.08.09 passt!#6

MFT-Dirk und MFT-Liz sind wieder mit dabei.


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Urlaubsplanung passt  Bin auch dabei!


----------



## celler (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

na dat wird ja immer lustiger....
dirk und kai,bleibt ihr über nacht?


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Ich bleibe gleich die ganze Woche! 
Dann kann ich vorher schonmal das Boot rein schmeißen und die guten Stellen raussuchen :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Urlaubsplanung passt  Bin auch dabei!




Ja super Schmaler!#6

Endlich mal zusammen kuttern...


@ Matze,

ja klar bleiben wir über Nacht.
Allerdings schlafen wir in unserm Auto'chen!:vik:


----------



## Honeyball (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

:c:c:cPasst bei mir leider überhaupt nicht, weil das direkt nach meinen Jahresurlaub fällt...#q#c

Sch....e!


----------



## Buschangler (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Moin Lars
Mein Frauchen hat zugestimmt!! Ich bin dabei!!!:vik:
Und mein alter Herr kommt auch mit.
Also zwei Plätze bitte.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



pitus02 schrieb:


> |laola:Ich freu mich ja jetzt schon . Viele von den alten |stolz:und natürlich den neuen zu sehen :m:m:m



Moin Pitus02,
damit Du auch mal neue Gesichter kennenlernst, wäre ich gern zusammen mit meinem Sohn(Jonas) und einem Freund(Olli)mit von der Partie.
Bis wann würde ich erfahren, ob wir definitiv dabei sind....
Müsste ich halt wissen, damit ich frühzeitig die Unterkunft buchen kann.

Gruß Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

#hIch weiss jetzt schon, was für Wetter am 8.8.09 ist!

:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Coasthunter (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Schnööfi, geiles Ding.#6


----------



## celler (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ich bleibe gleich die ganze Woche!
> Dann kann ich vorher schonmal das Boot rein schmeißen und die guten Stellen raussuchen :q


 
dat ja auch ne feine sache...
schon von vorteil wenn die verwandschaft dort oben wohnt :m



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ja super Schmaler!#6
> 
> Endlich mal zusammen kuttern...
> 
> ...


 
genau wie letztes mal....
campingplatzgaudi ;-)


----------



## Jan77 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Halli Hallo Hallöchen,

ich sag schon mal DABEI!!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



celler schrieb:


> genau wie letztes mal....
> campingplatzgaudi ;-)




Nöööö, diesmal machen wir das anders....!


----------



## celler (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Nöööö, diesmal machen wir das anders....!


 
hast schon nen plan,ja?
wat hast denn vor?


----------



## Franky D (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> #hIch weiss jetzt schon, was für Wetter am 8.8.09 ist!
> 
> :vik::vik::vik:


 
jop ich auch dorsche fang und fliegen lass wetter:vik: nich wahr dirk^^ aber diemal den fuß ganz lassen


----------



## Reppi (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Gibt das auch "alte Nachrücker" ??
Denn ja !!


----------



## Stingray (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Dabei #h.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Also ich darf ja wohl als einer, der noch keine Tour ausgelassen hat, nicht fehlen oder WAS???? DABEIIII!!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Also ich darf ja wohl als einer, der noch keine Tour ausgelassen hat, nicht fehlen oder WAS???? DABEIIII!!!!



Nimm Deine Sonnencreme mit, ich hab da noch ein nettes "Howtouse" Dennis erklärt die Welt Video :q


----------



## MarkA (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Da uns die Stimmung an Bord letztes Mal Klasse gefallen hat und wir diesmal einen anderen Kutter ausprobieren möchten sind wir gerne wieder dabei

Viele Grüße #h

KasiG und MarkA


----------



## norge_klaus (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Isch glaube isch griege Kreislauf ! Honey nicht dabei, damit Hinnerk nicht dabei......wat soll dat #t

Da hoffe ich aber stark auf Ralle !

gruß und nix für ungut !
Klaus


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Hi Kai... Ich weiß von nix!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Tschaha das Teil bleibt auch schön in meinem Geheimwaffenlager :q


----------



## Fischkoopp (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

08.08.09 passt super, wäre gern wieder dabei


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Tschaha das Teil bleibt auch schön in meinem Geheimwaffenlager :q



Wat da bekomm ich doch ne KOPIE von oder wat?


----------



## Franky D (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Also ich darf ja wohl als einer, der noch keine Tour ausgelassen hat, nicht fehlen oder WAS???? DABEIIII!!!!


 
goil dennis auch wieder mt dabei dann kann ja nix schief gehen^^


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Wat da bekomm ich doch ne KOPIE von oder wat?



Nö :vik:



Na gut ich will mal nicht so sein, ein Standbild schmeiß ich auf den Markt :q


----------



## pitus02 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

:vik:So Männers Liste ist aktualisiert :vik:


----------



## hotte50 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Moin,

bin dann auch gern dabei am 08.08.09


----------



## Franky D (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Nö :vik:
> 
> 
> 
> Na gut ich will mal nicht so sein, ein Standbild schmeiß ich auf den Markt :q


 
oha des war ja noch auf der peterII


----------



## MFT Sutje (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Franky D schrieb:


> oha des war ja noch auf der peterII




Da haben wir uns aber alle verbrannt,trotz der guten Einweisung von Dennis.


----------



## Franky D (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Da haben wir uns aber alle verbrannt,trotz der guten Einweisung von Dennis.


 
aber hallo trotz allem 30min eincremen meinen sonnebrand sieht man jetzt immer noch etwas auf dem rücken das war net mehr lustig damals


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Und trotzdem haben wir doch ganz passabel gefangen. 

Hardys Deluxhering noch garnicht dazu gerechnet :q


----------



## Franky D (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

oh ja das war damals echt richtig geil


----------



## MarkA (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Bitte KasiG auch noch eintragen sie wäre auch gerne wieder dabei Viele Grüße MarkA


----------



## pitus02 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



MarkA schrieb:


> Bitte KasiG auch noch eintragen sie wäre auch gerne wieder dabei Viele Grüße MarkA




Schon erledigt |uhoh:


----------



## MarkA (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Danke irgendwie hatte ich es nicht gesehen na ja nun ist ja alles im Lot wir freuen uns schon...#6:q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

moin pitus,

da ich zum jetzigen zeitpunkt nicht sagen kann,ob ich dabei sein kann,setze mich doch bitte auf d. Nachrückerliste-oki


stefan


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Moinsen Pitus!

Schön, dass du die Liste aktualisiert hast, aber wieso steht mein Frauchen soweit von mir weg?#c

Ansonsten kann man ja nur sagen, dass es bei so ner tollen Truppe ja wieder eine Mordsgaudi werden wird!

Wir freuen uns jedenfalls schon wie Bolle.:m


----------



## Fischkoopp (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

@ MFT-D


> aber wieso steht mein Frauchen soweit von mir weg


Vielleicht, will sie einfach nur Ruhe vor dir haben....:m


----------



## Coasthunter (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ MFT-D
> Vielleicht, will sie einfach nur Ruhe vor dir haben....:m



|muahah:|muahah:

Find ich ja geil, das die Hamburger Hafenprominenz mit fährt.#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ MFT-D
> Vielleicht, will sie einfach nur Ruhe vor dir haben....:m




Hmmmm, so hab ich das ja noch gar nicht gesehen!|bigeyes


----------



## Die Gummitanke (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Franky vonne Tanke iss wieder dabei.

Viele Grüße


----------



## MFT-Ralf (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Dem Organisator des Kutter Cup's 2009.....

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag und immer ne volle Fischkiste....|schild-g|schild-g|birthday:|birthday:


Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Halbzeit-Fischer (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Moin, 
Dir Geburstagskind alles Gute |birthday:!!!
Vielen Dank, für die Orgn. der Boardi-Tour 2009.
Das hört sich ja alles schon vielversprechend an.
Damit ich meine dritte Teilnahme in Folge nicht verpasse, setze mich bitte auf die Liste.
Danke !!!
Schöne Feier !!!


----------



## Franky D (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

ja dann mal alles gute zum geburtstag pitus


----------



## Sylverpasi (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Nö :vik:
> 
> 
> 
> Na gut ich will mal nicht so sein, ein Standbild schmeiß ich auf den Markt :q



Kopie an meine Addy schicken aber ZZZM!!!!!#h


----------



## Sylverpasi (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Na dann auch mal meine allerherzlichsten Glückwünsche an den Gewinner und Neuorganisator!!!! Hau rin und hol rut...

Weitermachen...#6#6#6


----------



## Sylverpasi (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



ThomasKubiak schrieb:


> Franky vonne Tanke iss wieder dabei.
> 
> Viele Grüße



Hervorragend!!!! Dann müssen wir dem Losglück anständig in den Hintern treten, damit wir auf der Tour zusammenstehen. #h


----------



## Coasthunter (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag mein bester.:vik: Wir feiern dann ja Samstag nach. Gelle?:q:q:q


----------



## pitus02 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

|krank: Danke ich lebe gerade wieder :#2:


----------



## Stühmper (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Moin pitus 02 ,

erstmal Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich #h

Habe gerade mal gelesen wer alles mitkommt....näääddd

Also wenn Du noch nen' Platz für einen Buxtehuder Angler 

hast , dann möchte ich doch sehr gerne mit !

Stühmper/Buxtehude

P.S. Freu mich auf so'n paar Lustige Leute.....


----------



## Stühmper (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Moin Pitus 02 ,

habe noch einen Kumpel der mitmöchte !

Katercarlo heißt mein Kumpel , und wenn noch Platz ist bitte

eintragen . Danke !

Unsere Motivation ist es das da soooo Liebe Menschen wie

die MFT Crew mitfährt , und diese |bla: Menschen sieht man ja

nicht sehr oft ........die sind Katercarlo und Stühmper aber

locker 94.-Euro Wert !

*Dabei.....wär schön...*

Stühmper/Buxtehude


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Stühmper schrieb:


> Moin Pitus 02 ,
> 
> habe noch einen Kumpel der mitmöchte !
> 
> ...


 
Alter SCHLEIMER...:q


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

@Mirco... Willst Du nicht auch????


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Stühmper schrieb:


> Moin Pitus 02 ,
> 
> habe noch einen Kumpel der mitmöchte !
> 
> ...






Ui|bigeyes, Thomas Hase!

Alter Schmeichler....:m

Das wär echt ein feines Dingen, wenn du auch mitkommst.:q


Freuen uns schon wie Lumpi!|jump:


----------



## norge_klaus (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Der Vorschlag mit dem gemeinsamen Abendessen hört sich  sehr gut an . Bin leider nicht so bewandert, welche Lokalitäten vor Ort zu empfehlen sind ?

Gruß

Klaus :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Mach Dir da mal keine Sorgen. Nach Kiel rein ist es nicht weit 
und da gibt es Auswahl genug.

Hier, http://www.kieler-brauerei.de/ waren wir einen Abend bei unser 
letzten Kiel Exkursion, sehr zu empfehlen. :q


----------



## Franky D (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Der Vorschlag mit dem gemeinsamen Abendessen hört sich sehr gut an . Bin leider nicht so bewandert, welche Lokalitäten vor Ort zu empfehlen sind ?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Klaus :vik::vik::vik:


 
na das klingt doch wieder gut:vik::vik:

und das von Kai natürlich auch


----------



## norge_klaus (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Hoffe nur auch bis dahin noch Boardie zu sein ! Kann halt manchmal die Klappe nicht halten.

Freue mich auf alle alte Bekannten von den letzten Touren & natürlich auch auf alle Boardie-Tour-Neueinsteiger !!!

Tight lines

Norge_Klaus


----------



## Die Gummitanke (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

@Pasi: Das mit der Losfee werden wir schon hinkriegen, und wenns denn sein muß werden wir beide kräftig zureden !!!!

Bis bald

Franky


----------



## pitus02 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

#hSo die Liste ist auf dem aktuellen Stand #h

 @all

An alle lesenden !!

Die Teilnehmer der Boardi Kutter Tour würden sich über Sponsoren freuen 

|laola:


----------



## Stühmper (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Vielen dank an Pitus ,

sind gerne mit Euch auf dem Wasser !

@MFT-Dirk/MFT-Liz/MFT-Sutje/Mc Klappstuhl/Celler

*DABEI !...................geht los.........Argh.........*


*Stühmper*


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Stühmper schrieb:


> Vielen dank an Pitus ,
> 
> sind gerne mit Euch auf dem Wasser !
> 
> ...




Meinst du nicht das dir eine niederlage reicht am 6.6? Aber nicht das du nachher das heulen anfängst, wenn du nichts fängst


----------



## celler (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

oh,ja,ich ahne auch böses ;-)


----------



## carp2000 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

So, wenn noch ein Plätzchen frei wäre, würde ich das gerne nehmen. Wenn nicht, bitte auf die Nachrückliste.

Danke und Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Stühmper (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Ich glaube jetzt habe sogar ich es verstanden...............|supergri

Beim Boardie Cup gehts um was , ach so Mc Klappstuhl und

Celler , habe ich kein Problem mit wenn Ihr beiden Letzter und

Vorletzter werdet-was solls-kriegen wir schon hin !

Und meine Tochter fragt ob ich Malte nicht nen' Schnuller 

zum Trost schenken sollte..........

Und Celler wagt sich auch , ich nehme die Herausforderung

*gerne an :m*



Stühmper


----------



## pitus02 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

|laola:

Es macht sich gerade riesen Freude bei mir breit :m ..... Wir haben in Stühmperden ersten Sponsoren für einige Preisefür unsrer Tour gefunden.
Danke im  voraus von allen.

Da wir nun den ersten Spender haben, finden sich hoffentlich noch der ein oder Andere


----------



## pitus02 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

:vik:So die Liste ist nun hoffentlich auf dem aktuellen Stand :vik:

Wenn nicht bitte kurze PN an mich |uhoh:


----------



## Stühmper (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Hallo Boardies ,

was los mit Euch keine Meldung von Lieben *Sponsoren* ?

Kleinigkeiten machen auch Freude :m

Freu mich mit Allen anderen zusammen über *Eure #6#6#6*

*Unterstützung *, im voraus vielen Dank von allen Teilnehmern 

und des Organisators Pitus 2 !


Beste Grüsse an Euch

Stühmper |wavey:


----------



## Rick (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

... auch wieder mit an Board (... muss allerdings noch einen  Blick auf unseren Urlaubsplan werfen!)

beste Grüße
Richard


----------



## Stühmper (2. März 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Na'bend ,

es werden noch immer Private sowie Gewerbliche Sponsoren

gesucht ! Bitte nehmt doch mal mit Pitus 2 kontakt auf , auch

Kleinigkeiten sind immer Willkommen !

@All

*Deswegen : *Ich habe wieder so einiges für Euch gesammelt 

was ich gerne zur Verfügung stelle #h

Stühmper


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. März 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Also ich stelle mich diesmal nicht zur Verfügung  |muahah:!


----------



## celler (4. März 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

nene,lieber nicht ....
wat denkst du nur von uns ;-)


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (4. März 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Frag doch mal den Brassenwürger


----------



## pitus02 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Sollen wir mal sehen wer sich noch zur Verfügung stellt |uhoh:


----------



## MFT Sutje (5. März 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Sponsoren hatte ich auch gesucht,als ich am Drücker war,nur getan hat sich nichts.
Wobei ich einen ehemaligen Sponsor schon verstehen konnte


----------



## norge_klaus (21. April 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Hi Pitus,

habe gehört, das Bernhard sein Geschäft und die Forelle im Sommer nach Sassnitz verlagern wird. Ist da was drann ?

Gruß

Norge_Klaus


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. April 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Ich habs gerade auch gelesen. Wenn das stimmt, wäre ich begeistert. Würde ne fette Party geben!!! 

Klaus wir haben doch letztes Jahr über Sassnitz gesprochen #6....


----------



## pitus02 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Bernhard will wohl ein drittes Schiff kaufen !!!!


----------



## norge_klaus (21. April 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Hi Dennis,

wäre ja echt cool gewesen. Habe mal bei Bernhard angerufen. Die Forelle bleibt wo sie ist. Die Jan Cux wird aber definitv nach Sassnitz umziehen und das bereits im Juli. 

Gruß

Norge_Klaus

PS: Bei dem was hier gerade in einem anderen Thema bezüglich der Forelle abgeht, bin ich mal auf die BKT gespannt. Das Verhältnis zum AB scheint ja doch etwas zerrüttet zu sein. Bernhard sollte aber Profi genug sein, uns das nicht spüren zu lassen. #6


----------



## norge_klaus (21. April 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Hi Pitus,

habe ich auch gehört. Das liegt dann bestimmt in Kvenvear !:q:q:q

Gruß

Norge_Klaus


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. April 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Hi Dennis,
> 
> wäre ja echt cool gewesen. Habe mal bei Bernhard angerufen. Die Forelle bleibt wo sie ist. Die Jan Cux wird aber definitv nach Sassnitz umziehen und das bereits im Juli.
> 
> ...



Ja mit dem AB ist er wohl durch. Ich hoffe auch sehr, dass er deswegen seinen Ärger nicht an uns auslässt. WIR können nix dafür, was die anderen für Sorgen mit ihm haben. Egal, was war, ich fahre dennoch weiter bei ihm mit!!!!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (21. April 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Ja mit dem AB ist er wohl durch. Ich hoffe auch sehr, dass er deswegen seinen Ärger nicht an uns auslässt. WIR können nix dafür, was die anderen für Sorgen mit ihm haben. Egal, was war, ich fahre dennoch weiter bei ihm mit!!!!




Ein professioneller Eigner/Reeder sollte eigentlich über den Dingen stehen, egal ob ein schuldhaftes Verhalten vorliegt oder nicht.
Ich glaube nicht, dass das gesamte AB gegen Bernhard ist (die leidige Laichdorschdiskusion gibt es ja nun schon seit Jahren und sollte hier aussen vor bleiben).
Das gesamte Ambiente der MS Forelle wird ja eigentlich immer positiv beurteilt und somit ist es doch jedem selbst überlassen, die Kutter von Bernhard zu betreten oder nicht.
Ich werde auf alle Fälle am Boardie Kutter Cup teilnehmen und mir ein eigenes Bild vom Kutter und Käptn machen.

Ralf

#h#h#h#h


----------



## Honeyball (21. April 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Au ja, macht das mal.
Ich bin ja diesmal nicht dabei und insofern sehr gespannt, wie er sich Euch gegenüber verhält...



....wobei ich eines ergänzen möchte:

Nach *der Story hier* und insbesondere nach seiner Reaktion und den Antworten seines Angestellten hätte ich persönlich als Teilnehmer oder gar als Organisator ein ziemlich mieses Gefühl im Bauch.

Irgendwie fällt mir da die letztjährige BKT ein und sein nicht unbedingt nachvollziehbares Manöver nahe neben uns beim ersten Stopp. Damals wusste er sicherlich ganz genau, welche Gruppe die Langeland gechartert hatte...


----------



## Stühmper (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Hallo Leute ,

ich bleibe mal ganz gelassen :g , auch Teilnehmer vom AB 

sind zahlende Gäste auf der Ms Forelle......und so werden 

dann alle auch von Bernhard behandelt......wie Gäste |rolleyes

Und sollte es dort *nicht *so schön sein , dann gibt es noch

ganz andere Anbieter............wo Gäste aus den 

verschiedenen Boards.....gerne als Kunden begrüsst werden !

@Pitus02

Was noch vier Plätze frei ??? Soll ich mal Werbung machen ?

Hast schon andere Sponsoren gefunden ?


Stühmper


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Guten Tach!

Ich sage hiermit für Liz und mich ab.

Wir kriegen das zeitlich da einfach nicht hin.


----------



## Heggi (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Hallo Leute, 
bei der Boardi Kuttertour muß ich (wie in jedem Jahr) natürlich dabei sein.:vik: Also setzt mich bitte mit auf die Teilnehmerliste. Grüße an alle Heggi.


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Faaantastisch HEGGI #6#6#6...


----------



## pitus02 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

@Pitus02

Was noch vier Plätze frei ??? Soll ich mal Werbung machen ?

Hast schon andere Sponsoren gefunden ?


Stühmper[/QUOTE]

Das mit den Sponsoren gestaltet sich leider etwas schwieriger wie ich gedacht habe. Ich versuch aber am Ball zu bleiben


----------



## Stühmper (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

@Pitus02

Habe einen weiteren Sponsor gefunden #6

Ich habe von dem Sponsor erfahren das Er im AB 

Werbepartner ist........nur steht der Shop *leider nicht *in der

Anglerboard Partnerliste !???

Also bevor ich *hier *den Namen Veröffentliche , kläre ich dass 

lieber nochmal........#h

Trotzdem schonmal vielen Dank an Marco #6

@All

Versuche noch Kollegen an anderer Stelle mit dem Lasso

einzufangen , damit es auch 40 Leute werden .............

Stühmper


----------



## pitus02 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Freue mich das du dich so aktiv beteidigst :m


----------



## celler (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

steht denn jetzt überhaupt schon ein tag und vor allem ein ort von dem wir ablegen?


----------



## pitus02 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



celler schrieb:


> steht denn jetzt überhaupt schon ein tag und vor allem ein ort von dem wir ablegen?



#6Du Hirsch lies mal auf  der ersten Seite #6|stolz:|muahah:|muahah:|stolz:


----------



## celler (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

selber du hirsch,dann aktualisier die erste seite auch....
gab schon absagen die noch in der liste stehen......

rache muss sein;-)


----------



## Stühmper (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

So der Sponsor von einigen Preisen :

Tackle-Dealer
*Der Jigkopf Spezialist*

Steht auch unter Aktuelle Angebote hier im Anglerboard !

Vielen Dank :m

Stühmper


----------



## Stühmper (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Habe noch einige Kleinigkeiten vom www.kutterboard.de

erhalten , die dann am *8.8. *auf der Tour zur Verfügung 

gestellt werden !!!

Stühmper


----------



## pitus02 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Hey Tapfer Tapfer#6

Ich habe hier bei meinen Händlern nen Bückling gemacht ... leider ohne Erfolg :c#d#q


----------



## pitus02 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

So Männers die PN zur Überweisung sind draussen.

Wen ich vergessen habe möge es entschuldigen.

Schreibt mich einfach an und ich schicke die Daten dann nach 


MFG


----------



## Jan77 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Moinsen,

vor zwei Tagen habe ich eine Hochzeitseinladung erhalten! Ratet mal für welches Datum. Richtig, der 08.08.2009 was für ein super Datum.#q 

*Deshalb muss ich leider meinen Platz bei der Boardi Kutter Tour zur Verfügung stellen.* 

Ich denke aber es gibt genügend Interessierte die bei diesem super Event gerne Teilnehmen möchten!!


----------



## Katerle (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Hi,hat vllt wer ne Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Berlin für das Event?
Wenn ich heute überweise und ich finde keinen der mich hinfährt kannsch das Geld dann wieder haben?


----------



## Klaus S. (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Jan77 schrieb:


> *Deshalb muss ich leider meinen Platz bei der Boardi Kutter Tour zur Verfügung stellen.*



Ist doch kein Problem so lange du schon bezahlt hast :m


----------



## Klaus S. (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Katerle schrieb:


> Wenn ich heute überweise und ich finde keinen der mich hinfährt kannsch das Geld dann wieder haben?



Natürlich nicht... oder sollen die anderen dann für dich deinen reservierten Platz mitbezahlen?? |bigeyes


----------



## Stingray (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

So nun ist mal ein Update fällig ! Habe ja schon lange bezahlt .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## pitus02 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Kommt dieses We.

Bin im moment leider viel am arbeiten.


----------



## pitus02 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Liste ist aktualisiert#h

So nun zu den wichtigen Sachen, wie Ihr ja sehen könnt sieht die Beteidigung nicht so doll aus.

Ich werde alle die noch nicht bezahlt haben anschreiben und sie bitten das Geld bis spätestens ( Eingang auf meinem Konto) 18.06.2009 zu überweisen.|krach:
Bis spätestens ende der Woche muß ich bei Bernhard fest zusagen.


----------



## Klaus S. (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Wie jetzt??? Die haben doch wohl alle eine PN bekommen und trotzdem hält es über die Hälfte nicht für nötig zu zahlen?? 
Mies.... ganz mies sowas!!! Kein Problem wenn sie nicht mehr können aber zahlen müssen sie wenigstens damit die anderen nicht drunter "leiden" müssen.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Wie jetzt??? Die haben doch wohl alle eine PN bekommen und trotzdem hält es über die Hälfte nicht für nötig zu zahlen??
> Mies.... ganz mies sowas!!! Kein Problem wenn sie nicht mehr können aber zahlen müssen sie wenigstens damit die anderen nicht drunter "leiden" müssen.



Moin Klaus,

habe gestern für 4 Personen überwiesen(online), aber in meiner PN stand Zahlungseingang bis 15.06.
Bis Dienstag können also noch einige Zahlungen eingehen.
Einfach mal abwarten wie es am Mittwoch aussieht.
Wäre natürlich Mist, wenn einfach nicht bezahlt wird.

Also seht zu, dass ihr das Geld überweist, wäre sonst Pitus gegenüber unfair.
Die Bezahlung unter einen Hut zu kriegen, ist immer wieder eine Scheixx Aufgabe.
Kein Wunder, wenn dann immer weniger Leute bereit sind, solche Touren zu organisieren.
Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Wie jetzt??? Die haben doch wohl alle eine PN bekommen und trotzdem hält es über die Hälfte nicht für nötig zu zahlen??
> Mies.... ganz mies sowas!!! Kein Problem wenn sie nicht mehr können aber zahlen müssen sie wenigstens damit die anderen nicht drunter "leiden" müssen.



Halt mal den Ball flach,bist in der letzten Zeit etwas schief gebügelt worden oder wie|kopfkrat.
Du kommst schon zum Kuttern.
Mußt nicht immer kommentieren,wenn es um die Knete geht,wenn sich das einer erlauben darf,ist das Lars und nicht du,denn er organisiert die Tour.

@Pitus,

will Bernhard das Geld schon im Voraus haben? Ich kenn das sonst aber anders,aber vielleicht irre ich mich da#c


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Wie jetzt??? Die haben doch wohl alle eine PN bekommen und trotzdem hält es über die Hälfte nicht für nötig zu zahlen??
> Mies.... ganz mies sowas!!! Kein Problem wenn sie nicht mehr können aber zahlen müssen sie wenigstens damit die anderen nicht drunter "leiden" müssen.



Es gibt auch Leudde, wo es noch nicht klar ist, obman mitkann sowie bei mir.#c#c

Also schön mal die Füße still halten:r


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Was ist bloß los??? So wenig Beteiligung, so viele freie Plätze??? Sowas gabs noch nie!!! Ich bin enttäuscht! Liegt es am Schiff or what??? Ich werd im Verein mal anfragen, ob da jemand Bock hat... Ist das ok??? Wenn die Tour ins Wasser fällt bin ich *SAUER!!!*


----------



## norge_klaus (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Sorry ! Ich hatte es auch verpennt, püntktlich zu überweisen. Geld ist am Samstag auf die Reise gegangen. Ist doch klar das Stadtmaus & ich mitkommen.

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

So nun habe ich leider gewissheit. Ich kann wieder nicht mit:c:c:c:c:c.

Habe am 8.8 nen 30 und die feiert rein:v#d. So kann ich leider nicht mit. Ich wünsche euch trozdem viel viel spass und Petri Heil.

MfG
Malte#h


----------



## pitus02 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

So die Teilnehmerzahl schrumpft leider weiter .... Aber das wird schon hoffe ich |uhoh:


----------



## Klaus S. (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Halt mal den Ball flach,bist in der letzten Zeit etwas schief gebügelt worden oder wie|kopfkrat.
> Du kommst schon zum Kuttern.
> Mußt nicht immer kommentieren,wenn es um die Knete geht,wenn sich das einer erlauben darf,ist das Lars und nicht du,denn er organisiert die Tour.



Ich sag hier solange meine Meinung zu den Typen die noch nicht bezahlt haben wie ich es darf/kann. 

Es kann doch nicht angehen das pitus02 der Kohle hinterher laufen muß. Erst schreien alle das sie mitkommen wollen und wenns ums bezahlen geht können viele auf einmal nicht mehr. 
Die haben FEST zugesagt und müssen dann auch zahlen... ob sie an den besagten Tag können müssen sie einfach VORHER klären. Es ist alles organisiert und einige haben sich schon Zimmer reserviert und nun gehts los mit den Absagen. Ist ja eigentlich auch kein Problem solange sie die Tour bezahlt haben. Ich mußte letztes Jahr auch kurzfristig absagen aber hab die Tour trotzdem bezahlt wie es sich gehört. Ist doch mein Problem wenn ich eine feste Zusage nicht einhalten kann.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Ich sag hier solange meine Meinung zu den Typen die noch nicht bezahlt haben wie ich es darf/kann.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Klaus S. (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Ups... stimmt... hast Recht!!! 

Ich find es auch völlig Panne das viele auf einmal nach einer festen Zusage einfach abspringen. Ein kurzer Beitrag im Forum und schon sind sie damit durch ABER pitus02 hat die Tour an den Backen. Wenn man abspringt ist es doch kein Problem aber man sollte dann wenigstens so fair sein und die Kohle bezahlen oder einen Ersatzmann stellen. Einfach nur einen kurzen Beitrag wie "hab den Geburtstag von Oma vergessen" ist in meinen Augen einfach pitus02 (und den anderen Mitfahrern) gegenüber nicht fair.


----------



## celler (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Ups... stimmt... hast Recht!!!
> 
> Ich find es auch völlig Panne das viele auf einmal nach einer festen Zusage einfach abspringen. Ein kurzer Beitrag im Forum und schon sind sie damit durch ABER pitus02 hat die Tour an den Backen. Wenn man abspringt ist es doch kein Problem aber man sollte dann wenigstens so fair sein und die Kohle bezahlen oder einen Ersatzmann stellen. Einfach nur einen kurzen Beitrag wie "hab den Geburtstag von Oma vergessen" ist in meinen Augen einfach pitus02 (und den anderen Mitfahrern) gegenüber nicht fair.


 

zitiere jetzt mal den satz.
ersteres finde ich sinnlos aber dem zweiten kann ich nur zustimmen.
ein ersatzmann wäre dann im gegenzug ne faire geeste


----------



## Stühmper (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Moin ,

ich versuche auch schon an anderer Stelle Mitfahrer zufinden 

.........ist aber auch ne' schwere Geburt........

Solange es aber noch Leute gibt , die interesse haben an 

solcher Sache........(für mich steht *nicht *der Vergleich 

sondern *DAS TREFFEN *anderer im Vordergrund).........wird

noch alles gut werden .

..............Hoffentlich..............


Stühmper

P.S. Die dabei sind werden auch Ihren Spaß haben , und 

davon bin ich mehr als Überzeugt !!!


----------



## Klaus S. (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



celler schrieb:


> zitiere jetzt mal den satz.
> ersteres finde ich sinnlos...



Sehe ich anders... wenn man fest zusagt und dann doch nicht kann dann kann doch nicht die Allgemeinheit (hier die restlichen Mitfahrer) drunter leiden. 

Wie schon gesagt, ich konnte letztes Jahr auch nicht mehr mitfahren aber hab trotzdem gelöhnt. Warum können es die "Absager" nicht auch so machen?? Ist doch Schade wenn die Fahrt abgesagt werden muß weil einige nicht können und der Rest der Meute die Fahrt dann natürlich zu teuer kommt (charter).


----------



## celler (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders... wenn man fest zusagt und dann doch nicht kann dann kann doch nicht die Allgemeinheit (hier die restlichen Mitfahrer) drunter leiden.
> 
> Wie schon gesagt, ich konnte letztes Jahr auch nicht mehr mitfahren aber hab trotzdem gelöhnt. Warum können es die "Absager" nicht auch so machen?? Ist doch Schade wenn die Fahrt abgesagt werden muß weil einige nicht können und der Rest der Meute die Fahrt dann natürlich zu teuer kommt (charter).


 

ah,jetzt verstehe ich.
du willst gleich berechtigung da du ja letztes jahr auch bezahlt hast weil du nicht mit konntest???

ist ja jetzt auch egal,wir kriegen das ding schon geschaukelt ;-)
letztes jahr lief das auch alles recht schleppend vorran mit dem bezahlen.....
es hat auch mit sicherheit an dem dorschbestand in der ostsee zu tun,würden sich hier die fangmeldung vom boot überschlagen mit dicken dorschen,dann wäre die tour auf jeden fall ausgebucht.

versteh dein denken aber.......
lass den leuten noch ein wenig zeit,der pitus wird dat schon schaukeln.......


----------



## celler (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

nochwas,meint ihr nicht sowieso das 40 leute zuviel sind?
wir hatten letztens nen komplett charter der karoline mit 25 leuten und dat war wunderbar zum angeln.
oder ist ein komplett charter erst ab 40 leuten möglich???


----------



## Klaus S. (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



celler schrieb:


> ah,jetzt verstehe ich.
> du willst gleich berechtigung da du ja letztes jahr auch bezahlt hast weil du nicht mit konntest???



Nö... bestimmt nicht... nur finde ich diese ganze Absagerei unfair denjenigen gegenüber der sich die Mühe gemacht hat das ganze hier zu managen. 

Ich hab auch schon viele Fahrten organisiert aber bei uns war das so das bei Anmeldung SOFORT gezahlt werden mußte und wer dann abgesagt hat, hat eben Pech gehabt. 
So konnte immer gewährleistet werden das die Fahrt auch stattfindet (außer bei Wind natürlich). 

Mir gehts bestimmt nicht um den Fisch da ich mein Angelboot in Marina Wendtorf liegen hab. Denke mal nicht das es viele Boardies gibt die nur wegen des Fisches die Tour mitmachen.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



celler schrieb:


> nochwas,meint ihr nicht sowieso das 40 leute zuviel sind?
> wir hatten letztens nen komplett charter der karoline mit 25 leuten und dat war wunderbar zum angeln.
> oder ist ein komplett charter erst ab 40 leuten möglich???




Moin Matze,

wenn Du den festen Vollcharterpreis bezahlst, kannste Dir die Forelle auch alleine gönnen.
Musst dann wahrscheinlich einige Brötchen und Mittagessen mehr essen.....:q:q:q:q

Ralf
#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Moin Matze,
> 
> wenn Du den festen Vollcharterpreis bezahlst, kannste Dir die Forelle auch alleine gönnen.
> Musst dann wahrscheinlich einige Brötchen und Mittagessen mehr essen.....:q:q:q:q
> ...



Och manno Ralf Du Spielverderber! 
Habe gerade die Zeit gestoppt bis er selber drauf kommt.... :vik:


----------



## celler (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Mir gehts bestimmt nicht um den Fisch da ich mein Angelboot in Marina Wendtorf liegen hab. Denke mal nicht das es viele Boardies gibt die nur wegen des Fisches die Tour mitmachen.


 
hmm,ich glaub da gibts aber noch einige die das anders sehen.
will dir jetzt hier auch keine vorwürfe machen,ich hab dir mit deiner aussage ja schon recht gegeben......



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Moin Matze,
> 
> wenn Du den festen Vollcharterpreis bezahlst, kannste Dir die Forelle auch alleine gönnen.
> Musst dann wahrscheinlich einige Brötchen und Mittagessen mehr essen.....:q:q:q:q
> ...


 
naja mit dem essen und trinken hätt ich kein prob aber ich hab nicht soviel angeln ;-)



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Och manno Ralf Du Spielverderber!
> Habe gerade die Zeit gestoppt bis er selber drauf kommt.... :vik:


 
dat war klar das die antworten von 2 bremern kommen musste.....



ps:es gibt ja ne anzahl von leuten die man brauch,damit man mit dem normalen fahrpreis auch an den wert eines vollcharters kommt....
also man muss mindestens wieviel leute mitnehmen damit sich ein vollcharter lohnt?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



celler schrieb:


> ps:es gibt ja ne anzahl von leuten die man brauch,damit man mit dem normalen fahrpreis auch an den wert eines vollcharters kommt....
> also man muss mindestens wieviel leute mitnehmen damit sich ein vollcharter lohnt?



Da haste Recht Schnuckiputzi, sind 39 Leute, um auf die Vollcharter zu kommen.
Vollcharter = 1750 Euronen.......
Bevor jetzt jemand nachrechnet, es sind bei 39 Leuten 1755Euro
Der eine Bremer is wohl ausgewandert und zählt momentan nicht.|supergri|supergri

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

uih,na dann müssen wir die plätze wohl doch alle voll kriegen ;-)


----------



## MFT-Ralf (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



celler schrieb:


> uih,na dann müssen wir die plätze wohl doch alle voll kriegen ;-)




Oder jeder der bisher 30 Leutchen muss 13,33 Euro zuzahlen, damit die Vollcharter erreicht wird.
Dann hätten wir wohl richtig viel Platz an Bord.:m:m

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Oder jeder der bisher 30 Leutchen muss 13,33 Euro zuzahlen, damit die Vollcharter erreicht wird.
> Dann hätten wir wohl richtig viel Platz an Bord.:m:m
> 
> Ralf
> #h#h#h#h#h#h#h


 

nene,60 euro für ne normale fahrt werd ich nicht ausgeben.....


----------



## Stingray (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Also 47€ bei dem jetzigen Dorschbestand in der Ostsee,ist schon recht viel |uhoh:. Da der Spaßfaktor aber an erster Linie steht, war ich bereit den zu zahlen . Denn Fisch kam bei meinen letzten Touren nicht gerade viel raus. Der Dorschbestand an maßigen Fischen ist nun mal zur Zeit Schei.....! Sollte sich der Fahrpreis  also drastisch erhöhen, wäre ich für ein canceln. Auch wenn mir das schwer fallen würde #d. Denn + Anreise, geht der Spaßfaktor bei mir dann verlohren. Dann fahre ich lieber mit meiner Fliegenrute an die Küste, habe viel fun, weniger kosten und genau so wenig Fisch :q.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MFT-Ralf (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



celler schrieb:


> nene,60 euro für ne normale fahrt werd ich nicht ausgeben.....




Ne normale Kuttertour wird das bestimmt nicht und Frühstück und Mittagessen kriegste noch umsonst dazu..

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Stingray schrieb:


> Also 47€ bei dem jetzigen Dorschbestand in der Ostsee,ist schon recht viel |uhoh:. Da der Spaßfaktor aber an erster Linie steht, war ich bereit den zu zahlen . Denn Fisch kam bei meinen letzten Touren nicht gerade viel raus. Der Dorschbestand an maßigen Fischen ist nun mal zur Zeit Schei.....! Sollte sich der Fahrpreis also drastisch erhöhen, wäre ich für ein canceln. Auch wenn mir das schwer fallen würde #d. Denn + Anreise, geht der Spaßfaktor bei mir dann verlohren. Dann fahre ich lieber mit meiner Fliegenrute an die Küste, habe viel fun, weniger kosten und genau so wenig Fisch :q.
> 
> Gruß Thomas


 
#6#6#6



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Ne normale Kuttertour wird das bestimmt nicht und Frühstück und Mittagessen kriegste noch umsonst dazu..
> 
> Ralf
> 
> #h#h#h#h#h


 

will jetzt hier auch nichts schlecht reden,aber für meine letzte tour wo ich ca 16 std auf dem wasser war inkl fruhstück,mittag,kaffee und abendbrot und habe 75 euro bezahlt......


ist jetzt aber auch egal,wir werden den kahn schon voll kriegen.....soll kommen was wolle........


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



celler schrieb:


> nene,60 euro für ne normale fahrt werd ich nicht ausgeben.....




Mensch Celler,
Das ist doch eine Boardie Tour und niemals mit einer normalen Tour zu vergleichen.

Das wichtigste bei die diesen Touren ist doch mal den Leute im Angesicht gegenüber zu stehen die man sonst nur als Nickname kennt.

Würde sofort daran Teilnehmen leider kann ich aber nicht mit da ich im Urlaub bin.

Und immer das Gerede das nichts gefangen wird.
Dann holt euch doch die 3 Kg Filet vom Fischer fürs Fahrgeld und stellt das angeln ein.


----------



## pitus02 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

So Männers Liste ist aktualisiert 

Ich werde mich mal auf der Arbeit umschauen, vielleicht will da der ein oder andere noch mit.
Wäre doch gelacht wenn wir das Ding nicht schaukeln


----------



## celler (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Mensch Celler,
> Das ist doch eine Boardie Tour und niemals mit einer normalen Tour zu vergleichen.
> 
> Das wichtigste bei die diesen Touren ist doch mal den Leute im Angesicht gegenüber zu stehen die man sonst nur als Nickname kennt.
> ...




jetzt kommst du wieder.
na klar will ich auf einer tour auch was fangen,ich fahre doch noch die weite strecke bezahle dann noch geld für eine kuttertour und das alles nur um boardis zu treffen ,die ich vielleicht nie wieder sehe?
mir geht es nichteinzig und allein um den fisch aber trotzdem würde ich mich freuen welchen zu fangen....

natürlich steht auch im vordergrund neue leute kennen zu lernen,aber das ist eben nicht alles.

und nun nochmal zum preis,die letzte tour von der ich sprach war auch eine boardie tour,müsstest dich eigentlich ganz gut dran erinnern können,mein zimmergenoße ;-)
auf der tour war mir das geld auf jeden fall wert.........


----------



## vazzquezz (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

@all: Vielleicht gibt's ja die Möglichkeit das ganze in eine Teilcharter umzuwandeln ... |kopfkrat


----------



## Plumsangler69 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Hallo zusammen,

wäre es nicht die Forelle und der Mielitz, dann würde ich mitfahren.
Der Service ist schlecht, zum gaffen musst du mehrmals rufen und die Filetierbretchen sind auch großer Mist. Ich bin mit dem 2 mal raus und beide male hatte er keine Lust auf suchen und dann lässt er uns auch noch schön in die Netze werfen, der Idiot.

Es geht da nix über die Karoline, mit der wir vor 2 Wochen raus sind.
Sorry, aber wer den Möchtegern und hochnäsigen unterstützt tut mir echt Leid.

Euer Plumsangler


----------



## pitus02 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Plumsangler69 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wäre es nicht die Forelle und der Mielitz, dann würde ich mitfahren.
> Der Service ist schlecht, zum gaffen musst du mehrmals rufen und die Filetierbretchen sind auch großer Mist. Ich bin mit dem 2 mal raus und beide male hatte er keine Lust auf suchen und dann lässt er uns auch noch schön in die Netze werfen, der Idiot.
> ...




Auf solche Kommentare haben wir gewartet #q


----------



## norge_klaus (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Hi Pitus,

hat sich Dein Konto etwas gefüllt ???

Zu Plumsangler's Kommentar sage ich mal lieber nix ! #c#c#c


----------



## Honeyball (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Plumsangler69, hier geht es nicht um die Forelle und ihren Kapitän sondern um die Boardiekuttertour.
Falls Du es nicht weißt oder nicht wissen kannst: Dies ist eine von Boardies organisierte jährliche Veranstaltung, die mittlerweile sowas wie Kultstatus im AB hat.
Grundsätzlich ist es Aufgabe des Siegers, die Tour für das nächste Jahr zu organisieren. Als Pitus02 damit angefangen hat, hatte keiner was dagegen, mit der Forelle zu fahren bzw. wenn doch, dann hat er aus für mich nicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen sich nicht dazu geäußert.

Dass der Organisator jetzt so im Regen stehen gelassen wird, ist ziemliche Scheixxe, um es mal im Klartext zu sagen. Es gibt sicherlich einige, die gerne mitgefahren wären und sich nicht angemeldet haben, weil im Nu alle Plätze belegt waren. Nun hagelt es Absagen und diejenigen sind terminlich anderweitig orientiert.
Letztlich wird es wahrscheinlich nur so sein, dass entweder ein paar der Mitfahrer noch Bekannte oder Freunde überreden können oder aber die Kosten für die freien Plätze auf alle umgelegt werden müssen.

Ich weiß nicht, was Dein Posting bezwecken soll, außer dass Du dem Organisator noch weitere Steine in den Weg legst.
Sinnvoller ist es, wenn weiterhin an alle Mitfahrer appelliert wird, sich dafür einzusetzen, dass der Kutter wieder voll wird.

Also Jungs, haut rein und fragt mal rum...
Auch, wenn ich diesmal aus persönlichen Gründen nicht teilnehmen kann, will ich nicht, dass unsere jährliche Kuttertour plötzlich Geschichte wird!!!


----------



## celler (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

ist schon merkwürdig mit diesen ganzen absagen momentan...
letztes jahr haben wir den kutter ohne weiteres voll gekriegt.
ich seh aber auch nicht ein nur weil hier paar leute meinen kurz bevor es ums bezahlen geht,abzuspringen,das ich dann in den sauren apfel beißen muss und zu den schon teuren 47 euro noch was zu bezahlen....

dann machen wir eben nur einen teilcharter mit den leuten die bis jetzt bezahlt haben und gut ist.
dann denk ich mal war das aber die letzte tour,denn ich denk nicht das sich hier nächstes jahr wieder einer hin stellt und versucht sowas zu organisieren ....

finde es echt mies von allen die jetzt abgesagt haben bzw noch absagen....
normalerweise müsste man die leute von den nächsten bkt ausschließen.
vielleicht sollte man es auch das nächste mal so machen,das man mit seiner anmeldung zur tour auch gleich bezahlt.....


----------



## celler (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



pitus02 schrieb:


> *Teilnehmer *​
> 1 Pitus02 bez
> 2 Pöppi bez
> 3 Toffee bez
> ...


 

platz 20 sind 3 leute und nicht einer........


----------



## norge_klaus (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Hi Celler,

da haste aber mal Recht 

Hoffe das Pitus die Bezahltliste bald aktualisiert und dann sollte es schon wieder viele freundlicher aussehen. 

Tight Lines
Norge_Klaus


----------



## vazzquezz (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

@norge_klaus & celler : Irgendwie fehlt bei Euch das "bez." aber auch noch ziemlich ... |kopfkrat
Der 15te ist ja nun doch schon etwas vergangen!

V.


----------



## celler (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> @norge_klaus & celler : Irgendwie fehlt bei Euch das "bez." aber auch noch ziemlich ... |kopfkrat
> Der 15te ist ja nun doch schon etwas vergangen!
> 
> V.


 

da mach dir mal keine gedanken.
dat geld vom celler,ralf,jonas und olli ist seit samstag unterwegs.
der pitus hat wohl nicht soviel zeit wie einige hier und kann jeden tag die liste aktualisieren.

also ball flach halte mit deinen aussagen ;-)


----------



## norge_klaus (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

hi v.,
pn ist unterwegs !


----------



## MFT-Ralf (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> @norge_klaus & celler : Irgendwie fehlt bei Euch das "bez." aber auch noch ziemlich ... |kopfkrat
> Der 15te ist ja nun doch schon etwas vergangen!
> 
> V.




Moin, Moin,

schau mal hier, das Geld von norge-klaus konnte am 15ten noch nicht auf Pitus Konto sein.....

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2524399&postcount=136

Gruß Ralf

#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Nabend zusammen

Fahrt euch mal wieder ein bischen runter, jetzt wo mein Geld auch unterwegs ist kann ich hier ja ordentlich mitrühren  ich konnte vorher leider nicht zahlen (war ein oder zwei Tage ohne Geldgeber #c ) nun geht's wieder los, hatte Lars aber auch per PN informiert 

Ich wär schon dafür den Kahn durch Vollcharter zu belegen und ggf. 1-13 € mehr zu zahlen, auch um nicht irgendwelche Nichtboardies mitnehmen zu müssen :v


----------



## celler (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen
> 
> Fahrt euch mal wieder ein bischen runter, jetzt wo mein Geld auch unterwegs ist kann ich hier ja ordentlich mitrühren  ich konnte vorher leider nicht zahlen (war ein oder zwei Tage ohne Geldgeber #c ) nun geht's wieder los, hatte Lars aber auch per PN informiert
> 
> Ich wär schon dafür den Kahn durch Vollcharter zu belegen und ggf. 1-13 € mehr zu zahlen, auch um nicht irgendwelche Nichtboardies mitnehmen zu müssen :v



denk mal wenn es kumpels oder bekannte von boardis sind dann geht das in ordnung,aber auf irgend welch wild fremde die morgens immer am kahn stehen und mit wollen,hab ich auch kein bock.......


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



celler schrieb:


> denk mal wenn es kumpels oder bekannte von boardis sind dann geht das in ordnung,aber auf irgend welch wild fremde die morgens immer am kahn stehen und mit wollen,hab ich auch kein bock.......


 
|rolleyes  so oder so ähnlich meinte ich das auch :q


----------



## Klaus S. (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Am besten noch solche Typen die gestern auf N3 zu sehen waren (Kutter "Möwe" Nordsee). Die haben ihre Dorsche abgehakt und ohne irgendwas in die Kiste geworfen. Die nannten sich dann auch noch "Profis" weil sie paar mehr Dorsche als die anderen hatten. Es waren diese typischen "Profis" in BW-Klamotten #d

Das war mal KEINE Werbung für uns Angler!!! Verstehe allerdings auch die Crew nicht das die da nicht mal was gesagt haben, gerade wo die Filmcrew mit an Bord war.


----------



## Honeyball (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

So, ich hab mit der "Obersten Heeresleitung" gesprochen und der Franz war so nett, nochmal zusätzliche Werbung auf die Forum-Startseite zu packen.

Ich hoffe jetzt, dass einige bisher nicht informierte Boardies noch zusätzlich auf diesen Thread gestoßen werden und sich kurzfristig noch anmelden...


----------



## Honeyball (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

@Plumsangler69: Ich hab Deinen Beitrag hier gelöscht, weil Du mit Deinem Diskussionsanstz dem Organisator der Boardiekuttertour extrem schadest.
(den Kommentar vom KlausS hab ich gleich mitgelöscht, weil der aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen wäre)

Wenn Du einen Longtörn auf Deinem Lieblingskutter verabreden willst, dann mach bitte einen eigenen Thread auf. Ich kann den dann, wenn Du möchtest, gerne auch oben im Bereich festtackern.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Für alle anderen, die Pitus helfen wollen, noch mehr Werbung für die freien Plätze zu machen, hab ich mal einen Banner gebastelt, der in die Signatur eingebunden werden kann:

Bitte dazu ins eigene Profil gehen und die Signatur um folgenden Text ergänzen:

(#URL="http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=146514"#)(#IMG#)h_t_t_p://freenet-homepage.de/honeyball/bkc09.jpg(#/IMG#)(#/URL#)

(einfach hier raus kopieren) und die "getürkten" Klammern durch eckige Klammern ersetzen, also dort, wo hier drin (# steht, eine [   und dort, wo hier drin eine #) steht, eine ]  einsetzen und aus h_t_t_p:  wieder http: machen.


----------



## pitus02 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

So Liste ist hoffentlich auf dem aktuellen Stand :m:m:m

Ach ja ein fettes danke an alle die mich unterstützen !!!!!#6
__________________________________________________________________________________


*Teilnehmer​*
1   Pitus02                                       bez
2   Pöppi        bez 
3   Toffee    bez
4   FrankyD    bez
5   KaterCarlo      bez
6   Kpt. Schnööf sein Papa
7   Vazzquezz     bez
8   ThomasKubiak
9   KlausS     bez
10 Norge Klaus    bez
11 Stadtmaus     bez
12 MFT Sutje alias RotzProtz     bez
13 MFT Chris
14 Sylverpasi     bez
15 Hanky     bez
16 Celler ohne Fotofee    bez
17 Heggi     bez
18 Rick    bez
19 Stühmper      bez
20 MFT Ralf + Jonas und Olli    bez
21    bez
22    bez
23 Carp2000      bez
24 Reppi
25 Stingray    bez
26 MarkA
27 HalbzeitFischer      bez
28 KasiG
29 Buschangler 
30 
31 
32 
33 
34 
35 
36 
37 
38  
39
40




_________________________________________________________________________________

*Nachrücker​*

1     
2
3[/QUOTE]


----------



## norge_klaus (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Hi Pitus,

wenn ich richtig zähle sind wir jetzt gerade bei 21 Teilnehmern die bezahlt haben. Also 21 X 47 = 987,- Euro !
Da fehlt noch einiges bis zur Vollcharter. Wie lange hält denn Kpt. Mielitz noch still, bis er eine definitive Zusage benötigt, ob wir den gesamten Kutter chartern wollen ?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Klaus S. (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Hi Pitus,
> 
> wenn ich richtig zähle sind wir jetzt gerade bei 21 Teilnehmern die bezahlt haben...



Nö... hast nicht richtig gezählt, es sind 24 die bezahlt haben :q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Nö... hast nicht richtig gezählt, es sind 24 die bezahlt haben :q




Moin Klaus,

Du auch nicht, es sind 22 die bezahlt haben.
Position 21 und 22 sind Jonas und Olli.
Position 20 ist nur Ralf .

Ralf
#h#h#h#h


----------



## Stühmper (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Na das kann ja Lustig werden mit euch................|kopfkrat

Einer *versucht sich *im rechnen , dann nur kommische 

Kommentare.................na klasse..............

Ich kenne zum Glück einige von Euch , *aber *überlegt doch 

mal etwas *bevor *Ihr schreibt.........wäre schön.....

Die Überschrift dieser Veranstaltung ist noch immer :

*Wir wollen zusammen zum Angeln !*

@Pitus02

Ich versuche noch mal was von den Sponsoren zuergattern ,

wird aber langsam schwieriger............

*Ich freu mich auf Euch.............Baggalutten :m*


----------



## Klaus S. (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Position 21 und 22 sind Jonas und Olli.
> Position 20 ist nur Ralf .



Das können aber auch nur Insider wissen :m

Das wird schon werden mit der Fahrt... zur Not wird eben nur das Heck reserviert #6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Gehe fest davon aus, dass die Tour stattfindet und wir viel Spaß haben werden.
Sind einige von Euch schon am Freitagabend in Heikendorf.
Habe zwar noch keine Unterkunft gebucht, aber wir 3 werden auf alle Fälle bis Sonntagmorgen bleiben und Freitag gegen 18:00 Uhr in Heikendorf sein.
Vielleicht kann man ja Freitagabend irgendwo in Heikendorf essen gehen und ein Bierchen trinken(Samstagabend natürlich auch).

Einige kleine/mittlere Präsente werden wir auch mitbringen.

Ralf
#h#h#h


----------



## norge_klaus (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Hi Ralf,
wir werden bestimmt am Freitag eher spät aufschlagen, da wir aus Hessen/Taunus kommen (Fahren über die A7 und hätten eventuell noch 1 - 2 Plätze frei). Denke wir bleiben auch bis Sonntag. Mal schauen. Ein gemeinsames Essen ist Pflicht ! 2006 (???) war echt legendär: "Sage nur: Schweinebacke !!!!"
Gut, das war eher die Grünkohlzeit im Norden.
Tight-Lines

Norge_Klaus


----------



## Klaus S. (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Vielleicht kann man ja Samstag Abend noch was trinken... ne Aftershowparty :m Ich hab es ja nicht gerade weit (ca. 15 Min) und würde dann auch dabei sein...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man ja Samstag Abend noch was trinken... ne Aftershowparty :m Ich hab es ja nicht gerade weit (ca. 15 Min) und würde dann auch dabei sein...




Können wir gerne machen, mal sehen, wer noch Lust auf ne Aftershowparty hat.
Wir suchen noch ne passende Unterkunft, wenn möglich, in der Nähe der in Frage kommenden Lokale, da ich kein Auto mehr fahre, wenn ich auch nur 1 Bier getrunken habe.
Hast Du vielleicht Anschriften/Links von Ferienhäusern/ Wohnungen.
Von der Schönen Aussicht hab ich die Anschrift.

Ralf
#h#h#h#h


----------



## Klaus S. (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Es gibt viele kleine Vermieter hier bei uns die garantiert wesentlich billiger sind. Nur bleibt das Problem mit den Fahren... ich fahre auch nicht mehr wenn ich was getrunken hab. 
Hier bei uns im Dorf gibts ein Restaurant aber das ist nicht meine Gehaltsklasse :m  
Da ich nicht mehr so der Kneipengänger bin kann ich noch nicht einmal was empfehlen.


----------



## Franky D (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Hi Ralf,
> wir werden bestimmt am Freitag eher spät aufschlagen, da wir aus Hessen/Taunus kommen (Fahren über die A7 und hätten eventuell noch 1 - 2 Plätze frei). Denke wir bleiben auch bis Sonntag. Mal schauen. Ein gemeinsames Essen ist Pflicht ! 2006 (???) war echt legendär: "Sage nur: Schweinebacke !!!!"
> Gut, das war eher die Grünkohlzeit im Norden.
> Tight-Lines
> ...


 
Letztes Jahr beim Chinamann war auch echt gut also ich wäre dieses jahr auch wieder dabei wenns einen Abend vorher Essen gehen würde


----------



## MFT-Ralf (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Franky D schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr beim Chinamann war auch echt gut also ich wäre dieses jahr auch wieder dabei wenns einen Abend vorher Essen gehen würde



Hallo Franky,

wo war denn der Chinese, in Heikendorf oder weiter weg.
Meinst Du jetzt Freitag mit dem Tag früher?????

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Moinsen erstmal !
Komme gerade aus Kiel und bin völlig platt . Nee, nicht das ich jetzt schön im Hafen gesessen habe und Angel in die Ostsee . Lecker Gemüse abgeladen bei COOP und die machen erst um 16 Uhr auf . |gr: Wie sieht das aus mit der Tour ? Kann ich da noch mitkommen und auf was wollt ihr fischen ? MfG Michi !


----------



## MFT-Ralf (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Gemüsetaxi schrieb:


> Moinsen erstmal !
> Komme gerade aus Kiel und bin völlig platt . Nee, nicht das ich jetzt schön im Hafen gesessen habe und Angel in die Ostsee . Lecker Gemüse abgeladen bei COOP und die machen erst um 16 Uhr auf . |gr: Wie sieht das aus mit der Tour ? Kann ich da noch mitkommen und auf was wollt ihr fischen ? MfG Michi !




Hallo Gemüsetaxi,
sollte kein Problem sein. 
Schau Dir die erste Seite an und schreib dann ne PN an Pitus.
Zielfisch wird wohl der Dorsch sein.

Ralf
#h#h#h#h


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Jo und Danke ! Schönes WE #g


----------



## Toffee (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Hallo Franky,
> 
> wo war denn der Chinese, in Heikendorf oder weiter weg.
> Meinst Du jetzt Freitag mit dem Tag früher?????
> ...


 
Der Chinese ist in Laboe, sehr zu empfehlen.

Gruß Toffee


----------



## pitus02 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Liste zwischendurch aktualisiert.
__________________________________________________________________________________


*Teilnehmer​*
1   Pitus02                                       bez
2   Pöppi        bez 
3   Toffee    bez
4   FrankyD    bez
5   KaterCarlo      bez
6   Kpt. Schnööf sein Papa
7   Vazzquezz     bez
8   ThomasKubiak
9   KlausS     bez
10 Norge Klaus    bez
11 Stadtmaus     bez
12 MFT Sutje alias RotzProtz     bez
13 MFT Chris    bez
14 Sylverpasi     bez
15 Hanky     bez
16 Celler ohne Fotofee    bez
17 Heggi     bez
18 Rick    bez
19 Stühmper      bez
20 MFT Ralf + Jonas und Olli    bez
21    bez
22    bez
23 Carp2000      bez
24 Reppi
25 Stingray    bez
26 MarkA
27 HalbzeitFischer      bez
28 KasiG
29 Buschangler 
30 
31 
32 
33 
34 
35 
36 
37 
38  
39
40




_________________________________________________________________________________

*Nachrücker​*

1     
2
3[/QUOTE]


----------



## MFT Sutje (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Also wir haben immer noch 10 Plätze,die nicht besetzt sind.
Ich hab morgen ein Treffen mit meiner Norwegentruppe,werde da das Thema auch mal ansprechen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Wieso hat mein Franky vonner Tanke noch nicht bezahlt??? Kommt er nicht mit???


----------



## nemles (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Hey Ihr bekloppten.#h

Hab gestern die Info bekommen, das Norwegian Air unseren Flug leider auf den 07.08ten vorziehen mußte und ob ich damit  einverstanden wäre.

Pitus, wenn noch ein Platz auf der Tour frei ist und Du mich mit nimmst, bin ich damit einverstanden:vik:
Schieb mir bitte die Kontodaten rüber.

Ob ich Abends schon mit beim Essen dabei bin, weiß ich noch nicht. Sage noch Bescheid.


----------



## celler (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Hi Ralf,
> wir werden bestimmt am Freitag eher spät aufschlagen, da wir aus Hessen/Taunus kommen (Fahren über die A7 und hätten eventuell noch 1 - 2 Plätze frei). Denke wir bleiben auch bis Sonntag. Mal schauen. Ein gemeinsames Essen ist Pflicht ! 2006 (???) war echt legendär: "Sage nur: Schweinebacke !!!!"
> Gut, das war eher die Grünkohlzeit im Norden.
> Tight-Lines
> ...



das ja ne coole sache.
vielleicht kannst  mich ja aus hannover (langehagen) mitnehmen.



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man ja Samstag Abend noch was trinken... ne Aftershowparty :m Ich hab es ja nicht gerade weit (ca. 15 Min) und würde dann auch dabei sein...



vielleicht oder unter garantie???



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Es gibt viele kleine Vermieter hier bei uns die garantiert wesentlich billiger sind. Nur bleibt das Problem mit den Fahren... ich fahre auch nicht mehr wenn ich was getrunken hab.
> Hier bei uns im Dorf gibts ein Restaurant aber das ist nicht meine Gehaltsklasse :m
> Da ich nicht mehr so der Kneipengänger bin kann ich noch nicht einmal was empfehlen.



das wäre ja ne feine sache wenn ud uns da nen günstigen nennen würdest.fahren können wir ja auch mitm taxi oder papa ralf trink mal zur ausnahme nichts,dann kann er fahren ;-)



nemles schrieb:


> Hey Ihr bekloppten.#h
> 
> Hab gestern die Info bekommen, das Norwegian Air unseren Flug leider auf den 07.08ten vorziehen mußte und ob ich damit  einverstanden wäre.
> 
> ...



feines ding.........
na dann kanns ja los gehen.
super das du doch noch mitkommst......


----------



## Franky D (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Hallo Franky,
> 
> wo war denn der Chinese, in Heikendorf oder weiter weg.
> Meinst Du jetzt Freitag mit dem Tag früher?????
> ...


 
jop wie toffee sagte der chinese is in LAboe und wirklich sehr gut joa ich dachte da an Freitag abend


----------



## Die Gummitanke (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

@pasi und alle Anderen: Na klar komm ich mit !!!!!!!!!
Ich denke wir wollen doch mal wieder so richtig miteinander fischen.

Warum ich noch nicht bezahlt habe, hab gerade die Kontodaten von Pitus bekommen und nu geht die Kohle gleich online auf die Reise, war vorher wohl n kleines Problem mit PN oder e-mail.

Freu mich auf die Tour !!!

Franky vonne Tanke


----------



## Die Gummitanke (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

So, Kohle ist raus, Dienstag krieg ich mein rotes "bez" und dann heißt es: fischen bis der Arzt kommt.


Freu mich schon auf die Tour

Bis bald

franky vonne Tanke


----------



## nemles (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Danke für Pn, Pitus, Kohle ist raus.|wavey:

Man wat freu ich mich schon auf Euch :vik:


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Klasse Sache dat Franky vonner Tanke! #6#6#6

Ich dachte, ich muss schon alleine los !!!


----------



## H.Uwe (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

#h
Habe gerade meine Unterkunft klar gemacht und würde mich
gerne anschließen.

MfG
Uwe


----------



## pitus02 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



H.Uwe schrieb:


> #h
> Habe gerade meine Unterkunft klar gemacht und würde mich
> gerne anschließen.
> 
> ...



Herzlich willkommen !!!#6

Du schließt dich hier einer lustigen Truppe an |supergri


----------



## wusel0r (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Also ich meld mich dann auch mal an 

sind ja echt viel vom letzen mal dabei 

wird bestimmt wieder recht lustig


----------



## pitus02 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

|laola:

es wird wieder gewuselt !!!#6


----------



## Stühmper (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

@All

Wunderbar............sowas liest man doch gerne #h

Die Restplätze kriegt der Pitus auch noch voll !



Stühmper


----------



## bigbetter (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

He, wenn der Stühmper mit fährt, kann das nur gut werden !!

#r


Gibt es noch freie Plätze ?


----------



## wusel0r (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Gebe dir/euch heute  Nachmittag/Abend bescheid ob mein bruder (*ATZE*) auch dabei ist 

na sicher gewusel ist standard  

hoffentlich gibt da diesmal kein ärger mit den nick s , aber so wie ich das sehe gibt es diesmal auch nur 1en (wusel)


----------



## alrock01 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Moin Moin!

Hiermit bin ich am 08.08.2009 dabei,|wavey:

so ich die Bankverbindung herausfinde!:q

Ich frage Wulli auf der Makrelentour,
oder lerne lesen.|bigeyes

Bis 04.07.2009 ist das Geld auf deinem Konto (TE)

MfG.Alex (alrock01)


----------



## Stühmper (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

@Bigbetter

Danke Gregor  |wavey:............

da wird sich bestimmt noch nen' Platz für Dich finden.........

melde dich mal bei Pitus02 an............freu mich !


Thomas


----------



## alrock01 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Moin Moin!

Bitte,um Kontodaten!

MfG. Alex


----------



## Franky D (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

|bigeyes|bigeyes





pitus02 schrieb:


> |laola:
> 
> es wird wieder gewuselt !!!#6


 

ohhhh neiiiin nicht schon wieder gewusel|bigeyes hehe^^ das war der running gag auf der letzten tour


----------



## pitus02 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

*Teilnehmer​*
1   Pitus02                                       bez
2   Pöppi        bez 
3   Toffee    bez
4   FrankyD    bez
5   KaterCarlo      bez
6   Kpt. Schnööf sein Papa
7   Vazzquezz     bez
8   ThomasKubiak    bez 
9   KlausS     bez
10 Norge Klaus    bez
11 Stadtmaus     bez
12 MFT Sutje alias RotzProtz     bez
13 MFT Chris    bez
14 Sylverpasi     bez
15 Hanky     bez
16 Celler ohne Fotofee    bez
17 Heggi     bez
18 Rick    bez
19 Stühmper      bez
20 MFT Ralf + Jonas und Olli    bez
21    bez
22    bez
23 Carp2000      bez
24 Reppi
25 Stingray    bez
26 MarkA    bez 
27 HalbzeitFischer      bez
28 KasiG    bez 
29 Buschangler 
30 Nemles
31 H.Uwe
32 WuselOrg
33 WuselOrgs´s Dad 
34 WuselOrg´s Bruder ?
35 alrock01
36 
37 
38  
39
40




_________________________________________________________________________________

*Nachrücker​*

1     
2
3


----------



## bigbetter (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Ich bitte darum, mich auf die Liste zu setzen !

Ich will mit !!!!   :g

Bitte kurze PN mit der Bankverbindung, danke.


----------



## pitus02 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

*Teilnehmer​*
1   Pitus02                                       bez
2   Pöppi        bez 
3   Toffee    bez
4   FrankyD    bez
5   KaterCarlo      bez
6   Pitus Kumpel1
7   Vazzquezz     bez
8   ThomasKubiak    bez 
9   KlausS     bez
10 Norge Klaus    bez
11 Stadtmaus     bez
12 MFT Sutje alias RotzProtz     bez
13 MFT Chris    bez
14 Sylverpasi     bez
15 Hanky     bez
16 Celler ohne Fotofee    bez
17 Heggi     bez
18 Rick    bez
19 Stühmper      bez
20 MFT Ralf + Jonas und Olli    bez
21    bez
22    bez
23 Carp2000      bez
24 Pitus Kumpel2
25 Stingray    bez
26 MarkA    bez 
27 HalbzeitFischer      bez
28 KasiG    bez 
29  AbrißVolker HH
30 Nemles     bez
31 H.Uwe     bez
32 WuselOrg
33 WuselOrgs´s Dad 
34 WuselOrg´s Bruder ?
35 alrock01
36 bigbetter
37 Dr.Komix
38  
39 
40 




_________________________________________________________________________________

*Nachrücker​*

1    Kpt. Schnööf sein Papa 
2    Buschangler
3    Reppi


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Hey Pitus,

ich hab eben mit unserm Dachdecker des Vertrauens geredet.
Das Dach sollte eigentlich bis zum 1ten August fertig sein.:vik:

Also hätten wir doch Zeit mitzukommen!

Wenn wir noch mit dürfen, dann schreib Liz und mich wieder auf die Liste und schick mir deine Kontodaten...:m


----------



## Franky D (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hey Pitus,
> 
> ich hab eben mit unserm Dachdecker des Vertrauens geredet.
> Das Dach sollte eigentlich bis zum 1ten August fertig sein.:vik:
> ...


 
cool dirk das ihr jetzt doch mitkommt dann können wir ja wieder den dorschen das fliegen lernen gelle


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Franky D schrieb:


> cool dirk das ihr jetzt doch mitkommt dann können wir ja wieder den dorschen das fliegen lernen gelle




Erst mal gucken, ob Pitus uns noch mitnimmt...|rolleyes

Aber wenn, dann wird *natürlich* wieder auf Flugdorsch geangelt!:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Erst mal gucken, ob Pitus uns noch mitnimmt...|rolleyes
> 
> Aber wenn, dann wird *natürlich* wieder auf Flugdorsch geangelt!:vik:


 
dat wird schon, fänd' ich auch gut wenn ihr dabei wärt #6


----------



## nemles (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Erst mal gucken, ob Pitus uns noch mitnimmt...|rolleyes



Na das will ich doch stark hoffen.#6 Freut mich, Euch nach so langer Zeit wieder zu sehen :q


----------



## MFT Sutje (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Gilt die BKT09 auch gleichzeitig als MFT Meeting|kopfkrat


----------



## nemles (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Gilt die BKT09 auch gleichzeitig als MFT Meeting|kopfkrat



Jepp, kannst sie also im Vereinstagebuch unter Punkt: Aktivitäten 
als durchgeführte Veranstaltung eintragen.:m


----------



## MFT Sutje (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Okay,erledigt!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Gilt die BKT09 auch gleichzeitig als MFT Meeting|kopfkrat





Moin Peter,

nächste MFT Sitzung am 08.08., im Großraum Heikendorf........

#g#g#v#v|jump::#2::#2:

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Franky D (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Erst mal gucken, ob Pitus uns noch mitnimmt...|rolleyes
> 
> Aber wenn, dann wird *natürlich* wieder auf Flugdorsch geangelt!:vik:


 
aber diesmal lassen wir die füße ganz wär aber echt cool wenn des klappen würde da könnte man sich ja evtl vorher noch abends zum essen treffen oder sowas


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Franky D schrieb:


> aber diesmal lassen wir die füße ganz wär aber echt cool wenn des klappen würde da könnte man sich ja evtl vorher noch abends zum essen treffen oder sowas




Weiß nicht, ob wir das mit dem Essen schaffen, da wir ja Freitags erst gegen 16Uhr hier los kommen...

Und 16Uhr heißt bei uns oft, dass es etwas später wird.

|sagnix

Aber am Samstag nach der Tour könnte man ja noch ne lustig Unternehmung starten!


----------



## Franky D (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, ob wir das mit dem Essen schaffen, da wir ja Freitags erst gegen 16Uhr hier los kommen...
> 
> Und 16Uhr heißt bei uns oft, dass es etwas später wird.
> 
> ...


 
das könnte man natürlich auch machen#6


----------



## Stühmper (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

@MFT-Dirk

Hallo Hase ,

jetzt freu ich mich ja noch viel mehr auf diese Tour , ich suche mir mal lieber einen Kollegen meines Vertrauens der mich dann sicher .......................zurück zu Mutti bringt :#2:

*Don't drink and drive..............please.......#6*

@All

Na guckt mal an inner kurzen Zeit wird die Tour nun doch
wieder *Ausgebucht *sein...........

Also alles ok..........wunderbar......keiner muß mehr Angst
um seine Euronen ( Zuzahlung ) haben......:q:q:q


----------



## pitus02 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hey Pitus,
> 
> ich hab eben mit unserm Dachdecker des Vertrauens geredet.
> Das Dach sollte eigentlich bis zum 1ten August fertig sein.:vik:
> ...



|kopfkrat So was wie euch nehmen wir nicht mit !:q
Ihr habt immer gute Laune und bringt spass mit :v


----------



## nemles (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



pitus02 schrieb:


> |kopfkrat So was wie euch nehmen wir nicht mit !:q
> Ihr habt immer gute Laune und bringt spass mit :v



Ne, echt Schrott, die Leute vom MFT |krach:


:vik:  schön, das Ihr dabei seid #6#6


----------



## pitus02 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

*Teilnehmer​*
1   Pitus02                                       bez
2   Pöppi        bez 
3   Toffee    bez
4   FrankyD    bez
5   KaterCarlo      bez
6   Pitus Kumpel1
7   Vazzquezz     bez
8   ThomasKubiak    bez 
9   KlausS     bez
10 Norge Klaus    bez
11 Stadtmaus     bez
12 MFT Sutje alias RotzProtz     bez
13 MFT Chris    bez
14 Sylverpasi     bez
15 Hanky     bez
16 Celler ohne Fotofee    bez
17 Heggi     bez
18 Rick    bez
19 Stühmper      bez
20 MFT Ralf + Jonas und Olli    bez
21    bez
22    bez
23 Carp2000      bez
24 Pitus Kumpel2
25 Stingray    bez
26 MarkA    bez 
27 HalbzeitFischer      bez
28 KasiG    bez 
29  AbrißVolker HH
30 Nemles     bez
31 H.Uwe     bez
32 WuselOrg
33 WuselOrgs´s Dad 
34 WuselOrg´s Bruder ?
35 alrock01
36 bigbetter
37 Dr.Komix
38  MFT Dirk
39  MFT Liz
40 




_________________________________________________________________________________

*Nachrücker​*

1    Kpt. Schnööf sein Papa 
2    Buschangler
3    Reppi


----------



## Franky D (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



pitus02 schrieb:


> *Teilnehmer​*
> 
> 1 Pitus02 bez
> 2 Pöppi bez
> ...


 
super so muss das aussehen wäre doch gelacht gewesen wenn wir den kutter für so ein geniales event nicht vollbekommen hätten letztes jahr lief es auch ein bissel schwieriger aber auch da hatten wir am schluss ein vollen kutter


----------



## celler (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Franky D schrieb:


> aber diesmal lassen wir die füße ganz wär aber echt cool wenn des klappen würde da könnte man sich ja evtl vorher noch abends zum essen treffen oder sowas


 


ein essen ist aber sowieso geplant,es reisen der grösste teil der leute ja schon am freitag an....

also,von mir aus kanns los gehen.....

MFT goes Heikendorf .........


----------



## Honeyball (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Finde ich super, dass das jetzt doch noch in trockene Tücher kommt mit der Tour. :vik:


----------



## Stühmper (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

@Honeyball

*Na bei dem Einsatz der einzelnen Mitglieder hier im AB*

*ist das schon kein Zufall mehr.........................:vik:*

#r#r#r.........gut gemacht............

gilt natürlich für alle....................jetzt fällt vom Pitus auch

langsam der Druck.................schön nääää.....#6


----------



## Franky D (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



celler schrieb:


> ein essen ist aber sowieso geplant,es reisen der grösste teil der leute ja schon am freitag an....
> 
> also,von mir aus kanns los gehen.....
> 
> MFT goes Heikendorf .........


 
ok cool gibts denn schon konkrete pläne fürs essen weil wenn würd ich da auch vorbeischauen vlt könnte man ja da dann auch noch irgentwie ein bisschen fischn gehen oder sowas


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Franky D schrieb:


> ok cool gibts denn schon konkrete pläne fürs essen weil wenn würd ich da auch vorbeischauen vlt könnte man ja da dann auch noch irgendwie ein bisschen fischn gehen oder sowas




Samstag auf Sonntag könnte man noch bissel Aalangeln gehen...
Und Sonntag morgen in nem leckeren kleinen Kaffee frühstücken!

Ich kenn da oben nämlich zufälligerweise ein ganz Gutes!!!:q


----------



## Franky D (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Samstag auf Sonntag könnte man noch bissel Aalangeln gehen...
> Und Sonntag morgen in nem leckeren kleinen Kaffee frühstücken!
> 
> Ich kenn da oben nämlich zufälligerweise ein ganz Gutes!!!:q


 
ja genau sowas oder halt nebenbei ein bissel mit der spinngerte experimentieren


----------



## Franky (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Stühmper schrieb:


> jetzt fällt vom Pitus auch
> 
> langsam der Druck.................schön nääää.....#6



Druckabfall ist doch immer wat schön, oder nich? |bigeyes:q:q:q


----------



## pitus02 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

#cDruckabfall ?|kopfkrat


Achsoooooo , ja ne das dauert bei mir eh immer :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Pitus... Wir hoffen, dass Du den Bernhard aufm Boot hast.... Wir wollen alle mit Bernhard fahren... Dann klappts auch mit dem Fisch...


----------



## alrock01 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Moin Moin pitus!

Hiermit melde ich meine Bekannte (Siggi/noch Gast)
mit an.

Die 94,-Euronen sind heute Online überwiesen worden.#h

MfG.Alex und Siggi

PS.Ich hoffe,es ist so OK.


----------



## pitus02 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

*Teilnehmer​*
1   Pitus02                                       bez
2   Pöppi        bez 
3   Toffee    bez
4   FrankyD    bez
5   KaterCarlo      bez
6   Pitus Kumpel1
7   Vazzquezz     bez
8   ThomasKubiak    bez 
9   KlausS     bez
10 Norge Klaus    bez
11 Stadtmaus     bez
12 MFT Sutje alias RotzProtz     bez
13 MFT Chris    bez
14 Sylverpasi     bez
15 Hanky     bez
16 Celler ohne Fotofee    bez
17 Heggi     bez
18 Rick    bez
19 Stühmper      bez
20 MFT Ralf + Jonas und Olli    bez
21    bez
22    bez
23 Carp2000      bez
24 Pitus Kumpel2
25 Stingray    bez
26 MarkA    bez 
27 HalbzeitFischer      bez
28 KasiG    bez 
29  AbrißVolker HH
30 Nemles     bez
31 H.Uwe     bez
32 WuselOrg
33 WuselOrgs´s Dad 
34 WuselOrg´s Bruder ?
35 alrock01
36 bigbetter
37 Dr.Komix
38  MFT Dirk
39  MFT Liz
40 Siggi




_________________________________________________________________________________

*Nachrücker​*

1    Kpt. Schnööf sein Papa 
2    Buschangler
3    Reppi


----------



## pitus02 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

|laola:





*Teilnehmer​*
1   Pitus02                                       bez
2   Pöppi        bez 
3   Toffee    bez
4   FrankyD    bez
5   KaterCarlo      bez
6   Pitus Kumpel1
7   Vazzquezz     bez
8   ThomasKubiak    bez 
9   KlausS     bez
10 Norge Klaus    bez
11 Stadtmaus     bez
12 MFT Sutje alias RotzProtz     bez
13 MFT Chris    bez
14 Sylverpasi     bez
15 Hanky     bez
16 Celler ohne Fotofee    bez
17 Heggi     bez
18 Rick    bez
19 Stühmper      bez
20 MFT Ralf + Jonas und Olli    bez
21    bez
22    bez
23 Carp2000      bez
24 Pitus Kumpel2
25 Stingray    bez
26 MarkA    bez 
27 HalbzeitFischer      bez
28 KasiG    bez 
29  AbrißVolker HH
30 Nemles     bez
31 H.Uwe     bez
32 WuselOrg    bez
33 WuselOrgs´s Dad     bez
34 WuselOrg´s Bruder     bez
35 alrock01
36 bigbetter    bez
37 Dr.Komix
38  MFT Dirk    bez
39  MFT Liz    bez
40 




_________________________________________________________________________________

*Nachrücker​*

1    Kpt. Schnööf sein Papa 
2    Buschangler
3    Reppi


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Ui, Jungs und Mädels, das wird ein Fest!!!:vik:

Und diesmal wird ein Gruppenbild gemacht.


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Faaaantastisch sag ich da nur... #6#6#6


----------



## Abriß Volker HH (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Moin Pitus,

Anmeldegebühr ( 94 Öcken)für Komix und mich ging heute morgen raus.
Hab nochmal ´ne Frage zu den Plätzen, vielleicht habe ich es auch überlesen.
Werden die zugelost?

Sind schon richtig hot und wird bestimmt ´ne geile Tour.#6

Gruß

Toby


----------



## Franky D (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

geil so soll das aussehen das wird wieder eine super geniale tour und diesmal müssen wir echt ein gruppenbild machen


----------



## Toffee (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Abriß Volker HH schrieb:


> Hab nochmal ´ne Frage zu den Plätzen, vielleicht habe ich es auch überlesen.
> Werden die zugelost?


 
Ja, Plätze werden wie in den vorangegangenen Jahren vor dem Kutter verlost. Platzwechsel gegen Mittag: Mitte wechselt ins Heck oder Bug und umgekehrt.

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Abriß Volker HH (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Danke Toffee,

dass klingt doch super!

Dann kanns ja los gehen!

Gruß
Toby


----------



## Honeyball (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Mann, Toby, schade, dass wir an dem tag keine Zeit haben, jetzt, wo du dabei bist...
Da hätte man ja schön in Erinnerungen an unsere gemeinsame Lindesnes-Zeit schwelgen können...#h


----------



## Abriß Volker HH (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Moin mein Lieber,

schade das Ihr nicht dabei seid.
Hoffentlich sehen wir uns bald mal bei irgendeiner Tour,
schöne Grüße auch an Hinnark...(..er war doch nur ein Zigeuner)

Gruß
Toby


----------



## Toffee (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Countdown:


*:vik:*!!!!!Noch 4 Wochen!!!!!!!!*:vik:*

Gruß Toffee


----------



## MFT Sutje (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Recht hat er!


----------



## vazzquezz (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

*YESSS!!!*


... endlich wieder schlagerlastige MP3s aus der Handy-Quäke!!!


----------



## MFT Sutje (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> *YESSS!!!*
> 
> 
> ... endlich wieder schlagerlastige MP3s aus der Handy-Quäke!!!




Aber das weit ab von mir!


----------



## Dr. Komix (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Tobi mach ich nass...


----------



## Abriß Volker HH (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

@Dr. Komix

:q:q:q, da müssen Gegner kommmen und keine Opfer!

Freu mich schon drauf.

..nur noch 22 Tage!

Gruß an alle Teilnehmer.

Toby


----------



## Dr. Komix (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

@ Tobi: Kannst bei mir ne Guidingtour buchen. hihiih


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Denkt ans HEIMRECHT und das habe ICH  !!! Freu mich, wie SAU....

Weitermachen...#6#6#6


----------



## nemles (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Am Ende der Schlacht werden die Opfer gezählt.:g


Wat wird das ne Gaudi:m


----------



## Franky D (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

denkt dran ich bin auch noch dadei ;-) das wir echt wieder richtig cool


----------



## MFT Sutje (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Macht das mal schön unter euch aus,wer den längeren fängt.
Ich konzentriere mich da mehr auf die gesamt Länge,so brauche ich nicht den nächsten Törn ausrichten.


----------



## Halbzeit-Fischer (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Macht das mal schön unter euch aus,wer den längeren fängt.
> Ich konzentriere mich da mehr auf die gesamt Länge,so brauche ich nicht den nächsten Törn ausrichten.


 
Hey das du dich da mal nicht drückst.
Wenn du ein großen fängst und da mit dem Messer rum fuchtelst, seh ich das sofort 

Ausserdem hat das mit dem ausrichten doch super geklappt !


----------



## nemles (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Da mache ich mir keine Sorgen...

Pitus hat wieder den längsten und organisiert die nächste Tour.:m









(und ich fange die meisten...)#6


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Ich fange auf jeden Fall 2-stellig...


----------



## Klaus S. (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Ich fange auf jeden Fall 2-stellig...



1 x 10cm = Zweistellig??? :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

2-stellig ist doch 2-stellig oder??? Alles reine Auslegungssache!!!:vik:


----------



## wusel0r (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

hi jungs , ich hab da mal ne frage 
und zwar ob jmd wattwürmer besorgen könnte ?!

gruss wusel


----------



## nemles (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Gar nicht mal so unberechtigt, die Frage #c


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



wusel0r schrieb:


> hi jungs , ich hab da mal ne frage
> und zwar ob jmd wattwürmer besorgen könnte ?!
> 
> gruss wusel


 


nemles schrieb:


> Gar nicht mal so unberechtigt, die Frage #c


 
Moin 
..bin gerade dran, wer hätte denn gerne welche ich brauch da mal konkrete Zahlen, der Preis ist *wesentlich* besser als im Laden in Laboe das ist Garantiert :m *(ich sach mal vorsichtig, ein bischen mehr als die Hälfte des Laden VK-Preises)*

Gruß Chris


----------



## Stühmper (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Meldung...........ich......#h

Stühmper nimmt *verbindlich *150 Wattwürmer !!!

Bezahlung an Bord oder Vorkasse/Konto....wie Du es 

möchtest.........

Ähm mal am Rande war am Vormittag mal so auf Besuch in 

so'm Verlag :q...........war nett !

Auf'n Bild 1 in der Mitte ist Finn Krause ´von der Angelwoche 

Bild 2........den kennt jeder Meeresangler Rainer Korn  #6







*Wichtig !*

Der Gewinner bekommt was nettes im Wert von über 100.-

Euro !!!...........iss das nix ???

Best wishes at all..........


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Hey Thomas, haddu fein gemacht!#6

Aber kannst doch ruhig schon mal verraten, was ich nettes bekomme...


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Aber kannst doch ruhig schon mal verraten, was ich nettes bekomme...



Du kennst doch bestimmt vom Hörensagen her Leute, die gerne ne Menge Geld bezahlen, nur um jemandem einen anständig reinzuwürgen.... :k:k:k|uhoh:|bigeyes:v:q

Könnte doch der 1te Preis sein oder???


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Du kennst doch bestimmt vom Hörensagen her Leute, die gerne ne Menge Geld bezahlen, nur um jemandem einen anständig reinzuwürgen.... :k:k:k|uhoh:|bigeyes:v:q
> 
> Könnte doch der 1te Preis sein oder???




Übersetzt du mir das bitte noch mal?|wavey:


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Übersetzt du mir das bitte noch mal?|wavey:



Dann kommt der BFF wieder und macht TATÜÜÜÜTTAATAAAA!!!


----------



## wusel0r (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

also ich würde so 20-30 haben wollen 

bezahlung aufem kutter ?! oder soll ich dir was überweisen ?!


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Moin
Bezahlung machen wir auf'm Kutter, hab gerade Rückmeldung erhalten 15 cent das Stück, dafür top Qualität (keine laberwürmer aus dem Land der geschmacklosen Tomaten), bekomme 500 Stück d.h. mit den 150 für Stühmper und den 20-30 für wuselOr ist leider erstmal Bestellstop, der Rest wird in der "Familie" verteilt, sorry  

Werde mich ein paar Tage vor'm Cup nochmal melden, falls es doch noch mehr Würmer gibt, was ich fast erwarte, aber versprechen kann ich's eben nicht #6


Gruß Chris


----------



## Stühmper (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

@MFT-Chris

Wunderbar...............#6

Echt klasse , ich verlasse mich auf Deine Zusage mit den 

Würmern .............damit ist man beim Kuttern zur Zeit gut

beraten !


----------



## Abriß Volker HH (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Moin zusammen,

ich hoffe ja aber wohl nicht , dass das Ganze in eine Plattfisch ausahndet?!#c

Oder habt Ihr da schon genauere Info´s?

Gruß

Toby


----------



## MFT Sutje (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Nö,
Info´s nicht,aber mit Naturköder fängt man Momentan die breidere Palette an Fisch,also Platte;Wittels und Dorsch.
Pilken ist mir da zu selektiv,was aber auch nicht bedeutet,das ich nicht auch ein wenig Pilken werde.


----------



## nemles (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Ich werde hauptsächlich pilken und guffieren. Watti probiere ich trotzdem mal aus.


----------



## Stühmper (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Mahlzeit ,

habe mal so mir die Preise angesehen , und ich denke mal 

*jede/r  :vik:*...........bekommt was ! Hoffe damit könnt 

Ihr gut leben , obwohl ich noch Herrn Kubiak mal anrufen


werde wegen so'n bischen Kleinkrams...........:g

@Pitus 02

Soll ich ne' Meßlatte und Wertungszettel mitbringen ?

Oder was braucht Ihr noch an Unterstützung ?

Soll ja ein Kulturelles Highlight werden der Boardiecup !

Auch wenn *MFT-Dirk *am Ende der Show die Taschentücher

braucht.........:q


----------



## Toffee (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Hallo Stümper,

danke für deine Bereitschaft zu helfen*Gute Einstellung*#6*

Meßlatte bringt Hanky mit, Wertungszettel mit Angelboard-Logo drucke ich wieder aus*

Das Notieren der Meßergebnisse könntest Du übernehmen*
Wäre das OK?

Gruß Toffee

P:S.: Noch 2 Wochen!!!!!!!


----------



## nemles (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Toffee schrieb:


> P:S.: Noch 2 Wochen!!!!!!!



Für Dich vielleicht :k Ich muß/darf heute und morgen schon packen 

Man(n) wat bin ich schon figgerich...:vik:


----------



## Stühmper (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

@Toffee

Na logo...................so soll es sein.........Miteinander !!!

*Das *gefällt mir  #h

Zettel mit den ganzen Mindestmaßen für die Kollegen wäre 

auch gut !

@MFT-Sutje

Komm mir ja nicht mit sooooovielen Fischen wie auf dem 

Longtörn.......#d


----------



## MFT Sutje (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Stühmper schrieb:


> @Toffee
> 
> Na logo...................so soll es sein.........Miteinander !!!
> 
> ...




Abwarten,ich mache vorher keine Ansage,aber der Pott gehört an die Küste und nicht in den Westwood:q
Bin auch mal gespannt,ob ich wieder nen Typen sehe,der mit dem Arm,bis zum Ellbogen,im Dorsch fummelt|supergri


----------



## pitus02 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Hey Leute ein riesen Dank an alle die mich hier unterstützen.

Bin im moment leider ein wenig mehr eingebunden .


Ich freu mich schon riesig auf die Tour :vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## bigbetter (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Mensch, wie ich mich auf den Cup freue !!:m

Aber klärt doch bitte mal jemand einen Frischling wie mich auf. 

Wer von Euch gewinnt den jetzt den Cup  ?

Der mit den meissten Fischen oder der mit dem grössten Fisch ? Was wird wie gewertet ? 

Geht es um Quantität oder Qualität ?  |kopfkrat

Wenn die Menge an gefangen Fischen den Sieger hervorbringt, ist wohl wirklich das Naturköderangeln ganz weit vorne  !?  Ich bin aber eigentlich eher der Pilker oder Gufi Angler !!!  :g


----------



## alrock01 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Moin !

Gewinnen wird Der,oder Die,wer den längsten und schwersten hat.,.

Verstanden ?

MfG.Alex

PS.Es geht um die gefangenen  Fische!


----------



## celler (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

jop,der grösste (FISCH) gewinnt


----------



## bigbetter (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



alrock01 schrieb:


> Moin !
> 
> Gewinnen wird Der,oder Die,wer den längsten und schwersten hat.,.
> 
> ...


 

Verstanden !!

Danke für die Erklärung !!


----------



## Klaus S. (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



celler schrieb:


> jop,der grösste (FISCH) gewinnt



Also gehen wir alle auf Hornhecht?? Sind ja recht lang :m


----------



## celler (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Also gehen wir alle auf Hornhecht?? Sind ja recht lang :m




ich hab nicht geschrieben der längste,sondern der GRÖSSTE ;-)


----------



## MFT Sutje (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Naja,
Recht hab ihr alle ein wenig.

Es wird Folgendermaßen gewertet:

Längster Fisch: Gewinner des Kuttercups=Ausrichter der nächsten Tour nächstes Jahr
Gesamtlänge der Fische:Erster bis dritter Platz(bei den Männern und seperat auch bei den Frauen)


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Moinsen!#h

Ich werde auf jeden Fall "selektiv" ein paar gute Fische fangen.
Egal wo ich stehe!:q:vik::q

Bin schon sowas von heiß...kann's kaum noch abwarten.:z


----------



## celler (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

so,ich habe eine ganz schlechte nachricht(keine angst ich hab schon bezahlt)
ich kann an der diesjährigen kuttertour nicht teilnehmen,mein patenkind hat mich heute angerufen und mich zu ihrer einschulung eingeladen,dass ist ne pflichtveranstaltung für paten wurde mir gesagt.
finde es super shize von denen das ihnen das jetzt erst einfällt aber ich kanns leider nicht änder.

@all
falls ihr noch wen hab der mit möchte, nehmt ihn doch mit,das geld kann er dann auf dem kutter beim MFT-Ralf bezahlen.
ansonsten hab ich eben pech,muss mir zum einen die super gaudi entgehen lassen und mzum anderen ist mein geld wech.
aber naja,dass wusst ich vorher.

@MFT-Ralf
please call me....


----------



## norge_klaus (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Hi Celler,

wie jetzt, wer zahlt denn dann meine Tankrechnung ?  |kopfkrat

Schade für Dich ! Als Patenonkel muß man halt seine Pflichten erfüllen. 

Gruß

Norge_Klaus


----------



## celler (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Hi Celler,
> 
> wie jetzt, wer zahlt denn dann meine Tankrechnung ? |kopfkrat
> 
> ...


 

hmm,tut mir wirklich leid...
ich weiß auch das einige jetzt wieder sagen werden "man,sowas weiß man doch vorher"
aber als ich zu dieser tour zugesagt hab,ist genau ein jahr her,da wusst ich noch nicht das die einschulung genau auf dieses wochenende fällt.
und ihr glaub doch wohl nicht wirklich das ich lieber auf die einschulung gehe,ich kann es aber leider nicht ändern.
muss dann eben in den sauren apfel beißen,nächstes jahr bin ich dann wieder dabei....


----------



## MFT-Ralf (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Schade Matze, aber die nächsten Touren sind ja schon in der Planungsphase.
Ein Nachrücker steht ja noch auf der Liste.
Solange Du keine eigenen Kid's hast, kannste ja Dein Patenkind zum Angeln mitnehmen....|supergri|supergri|supergri

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

nene,sie ist ein mädchen und hat defintiv kein interesse am angeln.
wie gesagt ich könnte mir was besseres vorstellen als dort hin zu gehen.
aber diese pflichten bin ich nun mal eingegangen und muss sie nun auch gewissenhaft ausführen.
ich war jetzt wegen dem letzten brandungsangeln schon nicht auf ihrem geb,deswegen kann ich nicht jetzt schon wieder absagen.

finds nur shize von denen das die erst 2 wochen vorher mit der sprache raus rücken......


----------



## nemles (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Matze, Du weist doch schon seit der Geburt Deines Patenkindes, das sie irgendwann eingeschult wird. Von daher hättest Du den Termin wissen MÜSSEN |gr:|supergri 
Spaß bei Seite, tut schon weh, wenn man so ein Event so kurzfristig absagen muss. Schade, hab mich schon drauf gefreut. Vielleich klappst ja mit nem Nachrücker, das sich wenigstens das finanzielle regelt.

Darf ich dann Deine(n) Fisch(e) mitfangen???


----------



## celler (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

jo,da hast du wohl recht...
wusste ja auch das sie dieses jahr eingeschult wird,wusste aber wiederum nicht,das,dass von den 365 tagen die wir im jahr haben,genau auf dieses we fällt....

ps:kannst dir dann mit ralf,olli und jonas meine fische teilen,sollten für jeden so um die 3 stück raus stpringen ;-)

hab den nachrücker schon angeschrieben,mal schauen was er sagt...


----------



## Stühmper (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

@Celler

Ach wie schade.......|rolleyes.....zuerst der Mc Klappstuhl......nun

auch noch der Matze.....|rolleyes.......nun ist der Weg frei für mich 

............aber es ist wichtiger , sagst Du ja selber , beim 

Geburtstag warst Du nicht...aber jetzt !!!!

Matze...........Respekt.....finde ich ganz ehrlich Klasse diese

Einstellung von Dir !


----------



## celler (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

naja man hat mit der einverständniss einer patenschaft auch eine gewisse verantwortung übernommen.

ich würde ja liebend gern mit auf die tour.hab auch schon soviel gegrübelt aber egal wie ich es drehe,es wird nichts da die einschulung ja nun auch auf einem samstag morgen ist.
hatte erst überlegt dann nach zu kommen(zur einschulung)aber dann hab ich auch das wichtigste verpasst.
finde es eben auch schade ums geld aber ihr sollt nicht wegen der zu späten einladung meines onkels auf meinen kosten sitzen bleiben......


von daher hoffe ich einfach das sich noch einer finde der die tour mit machen möchte.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Moin, Moin zusammen.....

da wir (MFT-Liz,Dirk,Chris,Sutje,Tom,Ralf,Olli und Jonas) unser Quartier in Stein haben, wollen wir am Samstagabend, nach dem Kuttercup, ein bißchen Grillen und Spaß haben.
Das Ganze würde in einem Cafe/Bistro, in Stein(in Strandnähe), stattfinden.
Würstchen(Thüringer/Krakauer) und Getränke gibt es vom Betreiber (garantiert nicht überteuert).
Steaks und anderes Grillfleisch kann jeder selber mitbringen und  kostenlos vor Ort grillen.
Pizza und Snacks gibt es dort auch. Bier allerdings nur aus Flaschen. 
Wer dann noch Brandungsangeln möchte, kann am Strand seine Ruten aufstellen und eine Seebrücke ist in direkter Nähe.
Ich weiss allerdings nicht, ob die im Sommer für Angler offen ist.

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h#h

PS: Wer definitiv mitmachen möchte, bitte PN an mich.


----------



## nemles (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Uiiihhh... ich weis gar nicht so richtig, worauf ich mich mehr freuen soll#c Auf den BKC oder den Abend danach 

Mist, ich freue mich aufs gesamte Wochenende.:m:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



nemles schrieb:


> Mist, ich freue mich aufs gesamte Wochenende.:m:vik:


 
Nabend zusammen
dem kann ich nur beipflichten :m dat wird anständig, gut das ich Montag noch frei hab :vik:

achja...Nur noch 12 Tage udRvH


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Wir haben doch noch den Räpmän als Nachrücker!!!!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Wir haben doch noch den Räpmän als Nachrücker!!!!



Celler hat ihm schon ne PN geschickt, aber Reppi war wohl schon seit einer Woche nicht mehr im AB.

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

naja,dann haben wir ja jetzt 3 nachrücker.

zum einen den herrn Reppi dann den Schwarzangler(wenn er zeit hat,stellt sich morgen raus)und dann zum dritten den falk....einen von denen wirds dann wohl werden...
derjenige der als erstes überweist,fährt natürlich mit....

ps:der reppi hat natürlich erstmal vorrecht,sollte er sich aber die nächsten tage nicht melden ist der platz wieder frei.........


----------



## celler (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

nützt aber nichts,da die tour ja schon von mir bezahlt istt.
das einzigste was du machen kannst ist das geld auf der tour dem ralf zu geben.


----------



## pitus02 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Reppi hat sich leider bei mir auch nicht gemeldet.

Einen Nachrücker hab ich schon, wir waren nach eines Gedankenfehlers 41 Mann |uhoh:


----------



## pitus02 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

1   Pitus02                                       bez
2   Pöppi        bez 
3   Toffee    bez
4   FrankyD    bez
5   KaterCarlo      bez
6   Pitus Kumpel1    bez[/COLOR
7   Vazzquezz     bez
8   ThomasKubiak    bez 
9   KlausS     bez
10 Norge Klaus    bez
11 Stadtmaus     bez
12 MFT Sutje alias RotzProtz     bez
13 MFT Chris    bez
14 Sylverpasi     bez
15 Hanky     bez
16 Flo    bez
17 Heggi     bez
18 Rick    bez
19 Stühmper      bez
20 MFT Ralf + Jonas und Olli    bez
21    bez
22    bez
23 Carp2000      bez
24 Pitus Kumpel2
25 Stingray    bez
26 MarkA    bez 
27 HalbzeitFischer      bez
28 KasiG    bez 
29  AbrißVolker HH    bez
30 Nemles     bez
31 H.Uwe     bez
32 WuselOrg    bez
33 WuselOrgs´s Dad     bez
34 WuselOrg´s Bruder     bez
35 alrock01    bez 
36 bigbetter    bez
37 Dr.Komix    bez
38  MFT Dirk    bez
39  MFT Liz    bez
40 Siggi    bez 




_________________________________________________________________________________

*Nachrücker​*

1     Falk1
2    Reppi
3


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Die Pos. 6 Pitus Kumple 1..... BEZ oder nicht BEZ????

Und Falk.... Aber nicht nur aus den Augen gaffen!!!


----------



## celler (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

also,seit ihr jetzt auch wenn ich nicht mitkomme komplett?
mir geht es dann ja haupsächlich um die kohle.
heut nachmittag stellt sich dann noch raus ob meine erstatz person zeit hat,der schwarzangler in bekanntenkreise auch gunni genannt,hat grosses interesse angemeldet......


----------



## celler (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Die Pos. 6 Pitus Kumple 1..... BEZ oder nicht BEZ????
> 
> Und Falk.... Aber nicht nur aus den Augen gaffen!!!




position 6 soll bezahlt heißen....


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Joar vorhin stand da noch kein BEZ.... Deshalb die Frage.


----------



## celler (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

ich sehe jetzt gerade,ihr seit ja auch ohne mich komplett....

wie machen wir das dann mit der kohle?
pitus,gibst du sie dann dem mft-ralf direkt auf der tour zurück(er hatte nämlich für mich mit überwiesen)?


----------



## pitus02 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



celler schrieb:


> ich sehe jetzt gerade,ihr seit ja auch ohne mich komplett....
> 
> wie machen wir das dann mit der kohle?
> pitus,gibst du sie dann dem mft-ralf direkt auf der tour zurück(er hatte nämlich für mich mit überwiesen)?



Ja mach ich Mft Ralf soll sich mal bei mir melden, ich gebe ihm dann deine Kohle.
:m


----------



## pitus02 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Die Pos. 6 Pitus Kumple 1..... BEZ oder nicht BEZ????
> 
> Und Falk.... Aber nicht nur aus den Augen gaffen!!!



Yep es haben alle bezahlt und ich bin schon seit Wochen betrunken.
:v:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Moin, Moin,
die Sache mit dem Grillen, am Samstag nach dem Cup, ist etwas untergegangen, daher nochmal vorgeholt......

Da wir (MFT-Liz,Dirk,Chris,Sutje,Tom,Ralf,Olli und Jonas) unser Quartier in Stein haben, wollen wir am Samstagabend, nach dem Kuttercup, ein bißchen Grillen und Spaß haben.
Das Ganze würde in einem Cafe/Bistro, in Stein(in Strandnähe), stattfinden.
Würstchen(Thüringer/Krakauer) und Getränke gibt es vom Betreiber (garantiert nicht überteuert).
Steaks und anderes Grillfleisch kann jeder selber mitbringen und kostenlos vor Ort grillen.
Pizza und Snacks gibt es dort auch. Bier allerdings nur aus Flaschen. 
Wer dann noch Brandungsangeln möchte, kann am Strand seine Ruten aufstellen und eine Seebrücke ist in direkter Nähe.
Ich weiss allerdings nicht, ob die im Sommer für Angler offen ist.

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h
PS: Wer definitiv mitmachen möchte, bitte PN an mich oder MFT-Dirk.


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> die Sache mit dem Grillen, am Samstag nach dem Cup, ist etwas untergegangen, daher nochmal vorgeholt......
> 
> Da wir (MFT-Liz,Dirk,Chris,Sutje,Tom,Ralf,Olli und Jonas) unser Quartier in Stein haben, wollen wir am Samstagabend, nach dem Kuttercup, ein bißchen Grillen und Spaß haben.
> ...





Moinsen!

Also, das Kaffee in Stein ist wirklich total klasse und die Besitzer sind supernett!:q
Wir haben vor nach dem Grillen noch ein bissel an den Strand zu gehen und dort die restlichen Watties zu verangeln...

Wer also Bock hat, nach dem Cup noch ein paar schöne Stunden zu verbringen, der melde sich entweder bei Ralf oder mir.


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

ähem...

*nur noch 10 Tage udRvH*


----------



## celler (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

@pitus

super sache.
dann bin ich ja nochmal froh das alles so geklappt hat.
das nächste jahr bin ich definitiv wieder dabei.
denn mehr patenkinder hab ich nicht...........


----------



## MarkA (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> 
> Also, das Kaffee in Stein ist wirklich total klasse und die Besitzer sind supernett!:q
> Wir haben vor nach dem Grillen noch ein bissel an den Strand zu gehen und dort die restlichen Watties zu verangeln...
> ...



Haben uns gemeldet!!!:vik::q


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



MarkA schrieb:


> Haben uns gemeldet!!!:vik::q



Top!!!#6#6#6

*Teilnehmerliste Grill&Chill in Stein

*Chris
Tom
Peter
Ralf
Oli
Jonas
MarkA 
KasiG (ist doch deine Frau, oder???#t)
Liz
Dirk


----------



## MarkA (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Top!!!#6#6#6
> 
> *Teilnehmerliste Grill&Chill in Stein
> 
> ...



Hoffentlich hält das Wetter aber ich denke schon wenn Engel angeln...:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



MarkA schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hält das Wetter aber ich denke schon wenn Engel angeln...:m



Wird schon werden!!!


----------



## pitus02 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Leute ich steh nu auf dem Schlauch !

Wer ist nun KasiG ? Mann oder Frau?????|uhoh:

Hiiiiiilfe


----------



## MFT Sutje (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Leute ich steh nu auf dem Schlauch !
> 
> Wer ist nun KasiG ? Mann oder Frau?????|uhoh:
> 
> Hiiiiiilfe



Ist die Frau von MarkA(Andreas[KasiG=Karin])


----------



## Abriß Volker HH (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Moin zusammen, 

ich werde schonmal mit Komix ein bisschen trainieren und vorglühen.
Ab morgen geht es für drei Tage nach Heiligenhafen auf die MY Julia.
Bin so derbe hot und werde Euch berichten, wie es war!
Und dann in der nächsten Woche der Cup, Anglerherz was willst Du mehr ??

Freu mich schon,

haut rein.

Gruß
Toby


----------



## MarkA (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Ist die Frau von MarkA(Andreas[KasiG=Karin])



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen danke Peter#6 Konnte ja nicht mitlesen mußte erst mal nen Zander auf Köderfisch verhaften..:q


----------



## vazzquezz (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Von Wattwürmern wurde ja schon gesprochen, aber wer macht die Sammelbestellung für die Merlin-Besen?? 

MFT-Chris?? :vik:

V.


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> Von Wattwürmern wurde ja schon gesprochen, aber wer macht die Sammelbestellung für die Merlin-Besen??
> 
> MFT-Chris?? :vik:
> 
> V.


 
Merlin-Besen sind noch genügend auf Lager, können auf dem Kutter bei mir erstanden werden :m

:vik:* Nur noch 7 Tage udRvH* :vik:


----------



## Kasi K.G. (1. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Hallo zusammen,

leider,leider muss ich die Kuttertour für uns, Andreas (MarkA) und Karin (Kasi K.G.) absagen.
Andreas hatte heute einen Unfall und liegt mit Wadenbruch im Krankenhaus. Lauftechnisch wird das wohl erst wieder in 6 Wochen was werden.
Sollte es noch Nachrücker geben wären unsere zwei Plätze somit frei. Ich denke auch geldmäßig würde man sich sicherlich einigen, ansonsten haben wir eben Pech gehabt.

@Pitus: falls es noch irgend etwas zu klären geben sollte lasse mir bitte eine PN zukommen.
Ich wünsche auf jeden Fall viel Spaß und genauso viele Fische.

Schöne Grüße
Karin


----------



## MFT-Ralf (1. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Hallo Karin,

erstmal "Gute Besserung " für Andreas.

Eigentlich stehen noch 2-3 Nachrücker auf der Liste und somit solltet Ihr in Eurem Pech nicht auch noch finanziell draufzahlen.

Umsorge mal den Pechvogel (wie hat er das denn geschafft), alles andere werden wir schon untereinander regeln.

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Kasi K.G. (1. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Hallo Ralf,

danke für die guten Wünsche, werde ich ausrichten.
So etwas schafft man Samstags morgen um 6:00 Uhr wenn man mit dem Motorrad die Köhlbrandbrücke herunterfährt Richtung Hafen und dann die Leitplanke streift, ist aber nicht zum nachmachen empfohlen #d

Denke auch, dass wir das mit dem Geld irgendwie hinbekommen.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Kasi K.G. schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf,
> 
> danke für die guten Wünsche, werde ich ausrichten.
> So etwas schafft man Samstags morgen um 6:00 Uhr wenn man mit dem Motorrad die Köhlbrandbrücke herunterfährt Richtung Hafen und dann die Leitplanke streift, ist aber nicht zum nachmachen empfohlen #d
> ...





Hey Karin,

da hat dein Männe ja noch Glück gehabt, dass nur das olle Wadenbein durch ist!
Ist zwar echt schade mit der Kuttertour, aber hauptsache Mark ist nix Schlimmeres passiert.

Sag ihm auf jeden Fall von uns allen gute Besserung und das mit dem Geld sollte mit den Nachrückern kein Ding sein!


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (1. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Hi Leute,

Heute bekamm ich von MFT Ralf  eine Nachricht das eventuell noch ein Platz frei wäre.

Habe heute die Bestätigung bekommen das meine Reise nach Mallorca stoniert wird#6.

Und da ich ja auf Zack bin habe ich das in 14 Tage Heiligenhafen umgebucht.:g


Also ich wäre gerne bereit von Heiligenhafen aus nach Heikendorf zu kommen.

Um euch alle vom MFT wiederzusehen#h.............. und natürlich alle anden kennen zu lernen.

Wie gesagt kann sofort einspringen.


----------



## Stühmper (2. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Beste Genesungswünsche an Mark A vom anderen aus

Buxtehude ........schade hätte Euch gerne mal getroffen |wavey:

@schwarzangler69

Hey Günni.............Du wildes Tier....na da würde ich mich 

aber auch säääärrrr freuen....wenn es mit Dir klappt :m


----------



## pitus02 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Erst mal gute Besserung für MarkA. Seh zu das das schnell wieder heilt, damit du dein Moped fixen kannst :fg 


Liste wird aktualisiert.

@Schwarzangler69 

Das mit der Kohle kläre bitte mit KasiG#h


----------



## pitus02 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

*Teilnehmer​*
1   Pitus02                                       bez
2   Pöppi        bez 
3   Toffee    bez
4   FrankyD    bez
5   KaterCarlo      bez
6   Pitus Kumpel1
7   Vazzquezz     bez
8   ThomasKubiak    bez 
9   KlausS     bez
10 Norge Klaus    bez
11 Stadtmaus     bez
12 MFT Sutje alias RotzProtz     bez
13 MFT Chris    bez
14 Sylverpasi     bez
15 Hanky     bez
16 Flo    bez
17 Heggi     bez
18 Rick    bez
19 Stühmper      bez
20 MFT Ralf + Jonas und Olli    bez
21    bez
22    bez
23 Carp2000      bez
24 Pitus Kumpel2
25 Stingray    bez
26 Schwarzangler69    bez 
27 HalbzeitFischer      bez
28 Siggi    bez 
29  AbrißVolker HH    bez
30 Nemles     bez
31 H.Uwe     bez
32 WuselOrg    bez
33 WuselOrgs´s Dad     bez
34 WuselOrg´s Bruder     bez
35 alrock01    bez 
36 bigbetter    bez
37 Dr.Komix    bez
38  MFT Dirk    bez
39  MFT Liz    bez
40  




_________________________________________________________________________________

*Nachrücker​*

1     Falk1
2    Reppi
3


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Erst mal gute Besserung für MarkA. Seh zu das das schnell wieder heilt, damit du dein Moped fixen kannst :fg
> 
> 
> Liste wird aktualisiert.
> ...




Ich bin mit dabei#h


werde Kasig mal ne Pm schreiben wegen dem Geld.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (2. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Na super Günni,

diese Tour wird hoffentlich nicht wie die in Dänemark enden...

Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Toffee (2. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Na super Günni,
> 
> diese Tour wird hoffentlich nicht wie die in Dänemark enden...
> 
> ...


 
War das nicht die Tour, wo der Wind nicht so schlimm werden sollte...???*

Gruß Toffee


----------



## MFT-Ralf (2. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Toffee schrieb:


> War das nicht die Tour, wo der Wind nicht so schlimm werden sollte...???*
> 
> Gruß Toffee



War auf der MFT-Abschlusstour, im Dezember, auf Als.
Leider war von Anfang nicht ans Angeln zu denken und man hatte den Eindruck, die Ausfahrt wurde nur aus finanziellen Gründen durchgeführt. Wir mussten komplett bezahlen und das bei 2 Schiffen (ca. 18 Personen). 
Lustig war die Tour auf alle Fälle nicht, dafür war die abendliche Feier um so intensiver.....

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Klaus S. (2. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Geht das hier nicht nach der Nachrückerliste??? Wäre nicht erstmal Falk1 dran mitzukommen??

Nichts dagegen das der Platz schnell besetzt wurde aber es sollte doch nach der Reihenfolge gehen... alles andere ist unfair den Nachrückern gegenüber!!!


----------



## pitus02 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Geht das hier nicht nach der Nachrückerliste??? Wäre nicht erstmal Falk1 dran mitzukommen??
> 
> Nichts dagegen das der Platz schnell besetzt wurde aber es sollte doch nach der Reihenfolge gehen... alles andere ist unfair den Nachrückern gegenüber!!!



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil !!


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil !!





So wie ich das sehe ist immer noch ein Platz frei.|kopfkrat


Freue mich das ich es doch noch geschaft habe mit zukommen.


----------



## Klaus S. (2. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil !!



Oh... war er der erste Nachrücker?? Hab ich nirgends finden können. Sah nur das eigentlich Falk1 der Nachrücker sein müßte. 

Geht mir ja auch eigentlich nucht viel an... nur bin ich immer für Gerechtigkeit und für mich sah es danach aus als ob sich da nun einer "vorgedrängelt" hat.

@Schwarzangler69, war nichts gegen dich!! 

Falk1 kenne ich auch nicht persönlich...


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Kontodaten von Kasi.g erhalten und soeben Online überwiesen.

@ Klaus .S  drängele mich höchstens an Kassen vor.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (2. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Falk1 schrieb:


> So sehe ich es auch und trete hiermit zurück.



Hallo Falk,

wieso willst Du zurücktreten. Es ist doch immer noch ein Platz frei und Reppi meldet sich seit 2 Wochen nicht.
Celler hatte Schwarzangler schon ins Spiel gebracht, bevor Du auf der Nachrückerliste gestanden hast. Anschliessend stellte sich heraus, dass 41 Plätze besetzt waren und Schwarzangler damit raus war. Irgendwie ist Schwarzangler nicht auf die Nachrückerliste gerutscht.
Da Reppi sich nicht meldet, solltest Du dabei sein. Schwarzangler hat sich garantiert nicht vorgedrängelt, sondern ist nach dem 1ten Ausfall von Celler in der Versenkung verschwunden.


Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Klaus S. (3. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> *Schwarzangler hat sich garantiert nicht vorgedrängelt*, sondern ist nach dem 1ten Ausfall von Celler in der Versenkung verschwunden.



Und genau deswegen hab ich nicht vorgedrängelt geschrieben sondern "vorgedrängelt" :m

Du verstehst???


----------



## celler (3. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

jo,muss jetzt hier aquch mal stellung nehmen.
der schwarzangler hat mir gleich nach meiner absage eine pn zukommen lassen das er grosses interesse hat und nur noch abwarten muss was mit seinem spanien urlaub wird.
dann kam aber wiederrum raus das wir eigentlich sowieso schon zuviel sind und von daher hat günni sich auch nicht weiter eingeklinkt.es ging mir persönlich dann am ende auch nur ums bezahlen und ich hätte gern die kohle gleich, aber der falk hat geschrieben das er es erst  morgens am kutter bezahlen will,das ist mir natürlich zu heikel(wenn man nicht bezahlt hat,dann hat man auch nicht unbedingt das MUSS dort hin zu kommen)von daher hätt ich das geld gern vorher gehabt.
hätte also,selbst wenn falk für mich eingesprungen wäre trotzdem noch jemand anderes gesucht der interesse hat und mir das geld dann gleich überweist.
sonst hätten wir das ja auch alle so machen können, dass wir erst am kutter bezahlen,das hat alles seine gründe und geanu aus diesen gründen hätte ich das geld auch gleich haben wollen...
naja für mich hat sich das dann ja noch alles zum guten gewändet und der veranstalter hat mir das geld zurück erstattet,denn er kann von der tour schlecht zurück treten und gibt mir eben auch die sicherheit das ichs wirklich kriege....


----------



## pitus02 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

*Teilnehmer​*
1   Pitus02                                       bez
2   Pöppi        bez 
3   Toffee    bez
4   FrankyD    bez
5   KaterCarlo      bez
6   Pitus Kumpel1
7   Vazzquezz     bez
8   ThomasKubiak    bez 
9   KlausS     bez
10 Norge Klaus    bez
11 Stadtmaus     bez
12 MFT Sutje alias RotzProtz     bez
13 MFT Chris    bez
14 Sylverpasi     bez
15 Hanky     bez
16 Flo    bez
17 Heggi     bez
18 Rick    bez
19 Stühmper      bez
20 MFT Ralf + Jonas und Olli    bez
21    bez
22    bez
23 Carp2000      bez
24 Pitus Kumpel2
25 Stingray    bez
26 Schwarzangler69    bez 
27 HalbzeitFischer      bez
28 Siggi    bez 
29  AbrißVolker HH    bez
30 Nemles     bez
31 H.Uwe     bez
32 WuselOrg    bez
33 WuselOrgs´s Dad     bez
34 WuselOrg´s Bruder     bez
35 alrock01    bez 
36 bigbetter    bez
37 Dr.Komix    bez
38  MFT Dirk    bez
39  MFT Liz    bez
40   Falk1




_________________________________________________________________________________

*Nachrücker​*

1    
2    
3


----------



## MFT-Ralf (3. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Und nochmal vorgeholt.......


MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> die Sache mit dem Grillen, am Samstag nach dem Cup, ist etwas untergegangen, daher nochmal vorgeholt......
> 
> Da wir (MFT-Liz,Dirk,Chris,Sutje,Tom,Ralf,Olli und Jonas) unser Quartier in Stein haben, wollen wir am Samstagabend, nach dem Kuttercup, ein bißchen Grillen und Spaß haben.
> ...


----------



## MFT-Ralf (3. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Falk1 schrieb:


> Gut, dann plane ich es ein und bin dabei.#h#h#h
> 
> Des weiteren werde ich auch am Brandungsangeln teilnehmen.#6



Hallo Falk,
nur am Brandungsangeln, oder auch am gemütlichen Grillen.

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## knutemann (3. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Wenn denn tatsächlich noch jemand abspringt, würde ich mich als Lückenbüßer anbieten#6


----------



## knutemann (4. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Los, gebt euch mal einen Ruck#6
Irgendjemand wird doch wohl noch abspringen|supergri


----------



## MFT-Ralf (4. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



knutemann schrieb:


> Los, gebt euch mal einen Ruck#6
> Irgendjemand wird doch wohl noch abspringen|supergri



Moin Knute,

ruf doch mal Bernhardt an, ob er noch nen Job als Gaffhelfer für Dich hat...... .|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

Ralf
#h#h#h#h


----------



## knutemann (4. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

#6|muahah:#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Moin BKC-Teilnehmer die hoffentlich alle wie angekündigt erscheinen  
Hab gerade noch ein Kontingent von 300 weiteren Wattis zugesagt bekommen, also wer noch welche brauch PN an mich oder hier im Thread geordert  Kosten per Stück 15 Cent #6 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Klaus S. (4. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

100 Stk. für mich bitte.... :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> 100 Stk. für mich bitte.... :m


 
ist notiert :m



...was ich nochmals erwähnen wollte die Würmer sind natürlich beste Qualität #6


----------



## pitus02 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Ich nehm auch gerne noch 50 

|kopfkratUnd ich schwöre ich werde nicht erster #q


----------



## MFT Sutje (4. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Ich nehm auch gerne noch 50
> 
> |kopfkratUnd ich schwöre ich werde nicht erster #q




Ich auch nicht.
Aber bis jetzt machst du das ganz gut,mal ein Lob von mir.


----------



## norge_klaus (5. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Hi Pitus,

sollte Dir ein Dorsch am Haken verdächtig groß vorkommen, dann ruf nach mir zum Gaffen. Die Gefahr für Dich wird dann umgehend beseitigt !   

Gruß & Tight Lines 

Norge_Klaus


----------



## knutemann (5. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Nun ist der knutemann auch dabei#6
KlausS hat mir seinen Platz zur Verfügung gestellt:vik:
Da ich keine Wattis benötige, können dann doch Pitus und Falk die Von KlausS bestellten haben|kopfkrat
@Ralf
Dann machen wir das so wie besprochen


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



knutemann schrieb:


> Nun ist der knutemann auch dabei#6
> @Ralf
> Dann machen wir das so wie besprochen




Geht in Ordnung, ich mache es Dir wie besprochen .......

|bigeyes|bigeyes#6:vik::m


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Tach Männer 
schlechte News von der Wattifront, geht wohl alles nicht so gut wie gedacht, also mal wieder Bestellstop |uhoh: |gaehn: Notfalls muss ich am Freitag beim Tackledealer meines Vertrauens nachordern (was sich dann aber auf Preis und Qualität niederschlägt :v) #d glaubt mir ich könnt' gepflegt abkotzen, aber wir werden sehen 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Klaus S. (5. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Wie schon gesagt wurde, hab ich meinen Platz weiter gegeben da ich eh am Samstag in Urlaub wollte und sonst am Sonntag gefahren wäre. So kann ich noch einen glücklich machen |supergri

Würde einer meine Wurmbestellung übernehmen??
Der Preis ist wirklich sehr gut, ansonsten kostet der Wurm bei uns 20 Cent das Stück. 

Wenn keiner sie haben will bezahle ich die natürlich...


----------



## Klaus S. (5. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Das passt ja :m


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Tach Männer
> schlechte News von der Wattifront, geht wohl alles nicht so gut wie gedacht, also mal wieder Bestellstop |uhoh:  |gaehn: Notfalls muss ich am Freitag beim Takledealer meines Vertrauens nachordern (was sich dann aber auf Preis und Qualität niederschlägt :v)  #d glaubt mir ich könnt' gepflegt abkotzen, aber wir werden sehen
> 
> Gruß Chris




Moin Chris,

ist kein Problem, kannst meine 50 ruhig streichen. Mache es dann eben mit Gummi und Pilker.

Ralf
#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Moin Chris,
> 
> ist kein Problem, kannst meine 50 ruhig streichen. Mache es dann eben mit Gummi und Pilker.
> 
> ...


 
mach mich nicht fertig, ich seh was ich machen kann, aber sollte das so nicht klappen, mach ich trotzdem gerne den Wurmmann und besorge sie anderweitig, gibt gleich ne PN an alle Besteller


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Moin, Moin zusammen,

hab da nochmal ne Frage, wie macht Ihr es mit der Kühlhaltung der Fische, während einer Kuttertour im Sommer.

Für einige Tipps bedanke ich mich im voraus.

Gruß Ralf

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## knutemann (5. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Betäuben, Kehlschnitt und dann ein wenig Salzwasser in den Fischkübel und über den Fisch ein nasses Handtuch. Hat bis dato immer gefunzt.


----------



## Klaus S. (5. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Am besten sofort Kehlschnitt nach den abschlagen und erstmal ausbluten lassen (besser für die Filets) dann ab in die Kühlbox. 
Entweder reichlich Akkus mit rein oder hier an der Küste an der Tanke Eiswürfel kaufen. Ohne Kühlung würd ich die Fische nicht mehr verwerten... da sonst einige den ganzen Tag in der Kiste liegen und das bei über 20°C.


----------



## Klaus S. (5. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



knutemann schrieb:


> Betäuben, Kehlschnitt und dann ein wenig Salzwasser in den Fischkübel und über den Fisch ein nasses Handtuch. Hat bis dato immer gefunzt.



Geht auch aber bei über 20°C würd ich eher zur Kühltasche greifen.


----------



## alrock01 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Moin Moin !

Kleiner Tip,leere Tetrapachs mit Wasser füllen und einfrieren.

Die Tetrapacks werden beim einfrieren zwar aufplatzen,
welches in der Kühltruhe aber keine Probleme bereitet.

Eine Kühltasche voller gefrorener Tetrapacks reicht locker
um eine volle Fischkiste abgedeckt mit einem nassen Tuch
8-10 Std. zu kühlen.

Um es perfekt zu machen,Salz mitnehmen und es mit in
die Fischkiste geben,oder gleich mit Salz einfrieren-dauert nur etwas länger.

Wenn die Tetrapacks beim befüllen etwas zusammengedrückt werden,
verhindert es mit etwas Glück das platzen.

Bis Samstag,es wird scheinbar sehr gutes Angelwetter!!!!!!!!!!!!


MfG.alrock01 (Alex)

PS.Jeder Berufsfischer schlägt sich die Hände vor den Kopf wenn 
toter Fisch mit reinem Süßwasser in Berührung kommt.?.#c


----------



## alrock01 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Noch mal kurz Moin,

Naturköderangel mit Blei,rein auf Grund macht meines erachtens nur Sinn,wenn mit Abdrifft geangelt wird.|krach:

Deshalb halte ich zwei Ruten parat,wenn
es Sinn machen sollte.|bla:

Gruß Alex!|wavey:


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (5. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Ich friere zusätzlich immer Wasser in ganz normalen Gefriertüten ein. Die "Eisklötze" kann man auf dem Kutter prima mit dem Totschläger zerklopfen und die Eisstücke über den gefangenen Fisch bröseln. Funktioniert 1A!

Gruß
Björn


----------



## alrock01 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Moin !

@Falk, Jo.42 Jahre - 6 J. macht 36zig

MfG. Alex

PS.Die Idee mit den Tetrapacks habe ich aber von "Wulli"
   Ehre wem Ehre gebührt !


----------



## Stühmper (5. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Es ist ja eine tolle Sache.......wenn IHR den Fischen die 

Köpfe abschneidet..........sowas ist ja genial beim Boardiecup

wenn das so 35 Teilnehmer machen....komme ich bestimmt 

unter die ersten Fünf.....und das messen der Fische geht 

deutlich schneller........macht mal schön.....

Na das kann ja lustig mit Euch werden........#h


----------



## alrock01 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Wieder mal Moin!

Recht hast Du Falck,reines Naturköderangeln,damit ist von 
mir auf Platte angeln angedacht.

Aus diesem Grund werde ich nur in der Abdrifft reines 
Naturköderangeln betreiben,sollte die Drifft es zulassen.

Andrifft bedeutet für mich Wattischleudern oder Schnursalat
mit der anderen Seite.|bla:

Untermaßige Fische sollten vom Angler beim hochholen
bemerkt werden,und somit langsam an die Oberfläche geholt
werden,---Dorsch---!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Langsam hochholen,bedeutet auch mal einige Meter
Schnur geben,häufig hagt sich der Dorsch selber 
wieder ab.

Also Ruhe bewahren,den wir sind nicht auf der Flucht,
sondern der Fisch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Was haltet Ihr von dem Mindestmaß 45 cm für Dorsch
bei diesem Kuttercup???????????????????????????????

Jeden von mir gefangene Dorsch über 45 cm,würde
ich an euch Boardis abgeben,welche Schneider geblieben sind(glaube aber nicht das jemand Schneider bleibt).

Bleibt keiner von uns Schneider gebe ich meinen Fisch
demjenigen mit der weitesten Anreise,
so ich überhaupt selber einen Dorsch 
über 45 cm fange.

??????????????????????????????????????????????


MfG.Alex:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Heiligs Blechle, was haltet ihr schon wieder für'n Gesabbel hier ab!

|muahah:

Laßt uns doch erst mal Fischen.

Und wenn halt Einer kotzen muss, dann immer raus mit der ollen Suppe...

Kuttern waren doch wohl Alle hier schon mal.
Also, was soll dieses altkluge Getue???


----------



## alrock01 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Moin Moin !

Wenn über eine dumme Sache einmal Gras gewachsen ist,

kommt sicher jemand daher,der den Spaß verdirbt,
weil dieser jemand jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legt.#h

Auch hier überwiegt der Spaß.

MfG.Alex


----------



## alrock01 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Moin!

@Falck,jetzt wird mir einiges klar,
Kalbsfleisch schmecht am besten.

Ich kann Dir vor Ort beweisen,das es überhaupt kein Problem ist einen Dorsch aus über 10 Metern hochzuholen,
und ihn lebensfähig zurückzusetzen.

In der Ruhe liegt dei Kraft,mit anderen Worten,
fährt der Fisch Patanoster,geht er sicher kaputt.

So denke ich,und es ist mir Egal ob irgendwo 
geschrieben steht,ab XY muß ich töten.|bigeyes

MfG.Alex


----------



## alrock01 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Nochmal kurzes Moin!

Bin halt Dänemark geschädigt,Falck=112,
wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil,
jetzt hatte ich meine Brille nicht auf.#q

Trotzdem stehe ich hinter dem was ich hier geschrieben habe, Du Falk bist einmal garnicht gemeint gewesen.

45cm ist nur eine Idee von mir,mehr nicht!

MfG.Alex


----------



## Honeyball (6. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Geht in Ordnung, ich mache es Dir wie besprochen


Also, sorry, als einer der Teilnehmer der ersten BKT und Boardferkelfahnder kann ich sowas nicht durchgehen lassen. 
Die Boardie-Kutter-Tour muss sauber bleiben !!! 
deshalb:











und kurz danach schreibt er auch noch:


MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Mache es dann eben mit Gummi...


----------



## Klaus S. (6. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Falk1 schrieb:


> Sage mal, angelst Du schon länger?




:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Klaus S. (6. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Falk1 schrieb:


> *Ich habe den Größten - er ist aber schon gar.*



In deinem Alter sollte man auch davon ausgehen das er schon gar ist, schmeckt deiner Frau bestimmt auch besser als roh :m:m:m



Ferkelfahnder verhafte doch mal den Falk #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

*Teilnehmerliste Grill&Chill in Stein

*Chris
Tom
Peter
Ralf
Oli
Jonas
Macker
Knutemann
Falk1
Liz
Dirk


----------



## MFT-Ralf (6. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Also, sorry, als einer der Teilnehmer der ersten BKT und Boardferkelfahnder kann ich sowas nicht durchgehen lassen.
> Die Boardie-Kutter-Tour muss sauber bleiben !!!
> deshalb:
> 
> ...



Scheixxe, dat war nun mal wirklich nicht beabsichtigt. Aber Knutemann hab mich so raschelig gemacht und dat in Bezug auf das Gummi, hat MFT-Chris zu verantworten, da es Probleme mit den Watties gab.
Unschuldig in allen Anklagepunkten|supergri|supergri|supergri

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## celler (6. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Heiligs Blechle, was haltet ihr schon wieder für'n Gesabbel hier ab!
> 
> |muahah:
> 
> ...


 

jogenau wie meine kati damals auf meinem ersten BKC.
gerade hab ich ihr noch nen neuen schicken weißen pullover gekauft und auf der tour musste dann irgend wie der kakao raus :v

@ralf
ich habs auch schon gesehen,wollt dich aber nicht an*******n ;-)


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

@Ralf
laß mich aus der Gummigeschichte, die Du mit Knute am laufen hast bitte raus  :vik:


----------



## MFT-Ralf (6. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @Ralf
> laß mich aus der Gummigeschichte, die Du mit Knute am laufen hast bitte raus  :vik:




Nö, Nö, kannst Dir die Gummifarbe auch aussuchen, hab ne ganze Kollektion dabei.....:m:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## Honeyball (6. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> In deinem Alter sollte man auch davon ausgehen das er schon gar ist, schmeckt deiner Frau bestimmt auch besser als roh :m:m:m
> 
> 
> 
> Ferkelfahnder verhafte doch mal den Falk #6


Mach ich, aber eigentlich sollte ich Dich gleich mitverhaften...:m #d#d :q:q

Jedenfalls das hier


Falk1 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Größten - er ist aber schon gar.


gibt ein












Allein schon damit die Kutterfahrer auch 'ne Auswahl haben und MFT-Ralf noch 'ne Chance...
Obwohl |kopfkrat, wenn ich so lese


MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Knutemann hab mich so raschelig gemacht und dat in Bezug auf das Gummi


und


MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> kannst Dir die Gummifarbe auch aussuchen, hab ne ganze Kollektion dabei.....


dann frage ich mich schon, wie Du auf diese Idee kommen kannst#c


MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Unschuldig in allen Anklagepunkten


----------



## celler (6. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Oh man, wat ist bloß in dich gefahren Ralfi....
Gabs bei dir heut Hopfenkaltschale zum Frühstück?


----------



## knutemann (6. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Als ich mit ihm telefoniert habe, war er noch normal|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|kopfkrat und wenn er irgendwas mit Gummis anstellen will, soll er mich da mal schön raus lassen.


----------



## nemles (6. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

|muahah:
Ralf, Du machst mir Angst...:q

So Kinnings, morgen Sachen packen und dann los.
Knutemensch, schön dass Du dabei bist.
Das wird ein Spass am WE :vik:


----------



## norge_klaus (6. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Frage: Wieviele Damen sind denn gemeldet. Ein neues Regal wird für meine Stadtmaus heute Abend sowieso installiert. Irgendwo müssen die ganzen Pokale ja hin.|supergri|supergri|supergri

Gruß

norge_Klaus


----------



## norge_klaus (6. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

........da fällt mir noch ein, hat vielleicht jemand einen guten Draht zu bernhard und fragt mal was die Fischerei aktuell so macht ? Oder soll ich mal anrufen ........


----------



## MFT-Ralf (6. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



nemles schrieb:


> |muahah:
> Ralf, Du machst mir Angst...:q
> 
> So Kinnings, morgen Sachen packen und dann los.
> ...




Brauchst keine Angst haben, ich meine doch die ganze Kollektion meiner Gummifische und Twister.

Bist Du schon wieder in der Heimat..........

So, muss nochmal kurz arbeiten und anschließend zusammenpacken.
Wir kommen morgen erst gegen 14:15 Uhr in Bremen los, sind dann hoffentlich gegen 17:00 Uhr in Stein.

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (6. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> ........da fällt mir noch ein, hat vielleicht jemand einen guten Draht zu bernhard und fragt mal was die Fischerei aktuell so macht ? Oder soll ich mal anrufen ........



Moin Klaus,

Ruf doch mal an...........

#h#h#h#h


----------



## norge_klaus (6. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Schon erledigt. Bernhard ist auf Rügen und baut dort sein zweites Standbein mit der Jan CUX in Sassnitz auf. Hoch waren  heute an die 40 Dorsche / Angler :c:c:c

Er kann keine Aussagen zur Forelle machen. Wer steuert das Teil ? Ist der Skipper fähig ? Werden wir vielleicht verars....?

Fragen über Fragen...... 

Gruß
Norge_Klaus


----------



## nemles (6. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Bist Du schon wieder in der Heimat..........
> 
> Wir kommen morgen erst gegen 14:15 Uhr in Bremen los, sind dann hoffentlich gegen 17:00 Uhr in Stein.
> 
> ...



Nö, sitze zwar am Flughafen (wegen I-Net), fliege aber erst morgen früh. Ich ruf Dich morgen an, wegen treffen. Wird aber auch so um die Zeit 17hundert++ werden.


----------



## Devildancer (6. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Frage: Wieviele Damen sind denn gemeldet. Ein neues Regal wird für meine Stadtmaus heute Abend sowieso installiert. Irgendwo müssen die ganzen Pokale ja hin.|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> Gruß
> 
> norge_Klaus




Ich, ich, ich, ich auf jeden Fall............:m

Irgendwie muß ja Frauenpower an Bord kommen;+

Viele Grüße an alle, bis Samstag.......,.,.Siggi


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

*So mit den Wattis geht alles klar, muss ich morgen nur noch abholen :vik:*


----------



## MFT-Ralf (6. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> *So mit den Wattis geht alles klar, muss ich morgen nur noch abholen :vik:*




Da kann ja nichts mehr schiefgehen. Muss morgen noch einiges packen und um 14:15 Uhr gehts los.
Sind dann hoffentlich spätestens gegen 17:00 Uhr in Stein....... und ab geht's dann zu Chrischan....

:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## bigbetter (6. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Gibt es den hier gar keinen mehr, der mit dem guten alten Pilker auf die Jagd geht ?

Bin ich ganz alleine mit meinen Bleifischen ?


----------



## MFT-Ralf (6. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



bigbetter schrieb:


> Gibt es den hier gar keinen mehr, der mit dem guten alten Pilker auf die Jagd geht ?
> 
> Bin ich ganz alleine mit meinen Bleifischen ?




Nöö, bist nicht alleine. 
Watties sind nur mal zum Testen. Ansonsten Pilker und auch Gummifisch.

Ralf
#h#h#h#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (6. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Ich werde auch mit Pilker fischen,aber halt auch mit Naturköder.

Wo wollen wir uns morgen eigentlich treffen?
Ich hab bis jetzt noch keinen Schimmer wo,was,wann sein soll?
Oder wollt ihr mich nicht in eurer Nähe haben?


----------



## bigbetter (6. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Peter, ich dachte das wir dann die Männer mit den Pulpo´s sind !!  :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Wo wollen wir uns morgen eigentlich treffen?
> Ich hab bis jetzt noch keinen Schimmer wo,was,wann sein soll?
> Oder wollt ihr mich nicht in eurer Nähe haben?


 

morgen ab ca 1700 treffen in Stein, später dann meeting in Heikendorf wenn wenn Dirk&Lisa dort aufschlagen.

Ich fahr hier hoffentlich gegen 1530-1600 los. Schaffst Du das??? ansonsten treffen wir uns später?!?!


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



bigbetter schrieb:


> Peter, ich dachte das wir dann die Männer mit den Pulpo´s sind !! :vik:


 
..ihr seid nicht allein |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## MFT Sutje (6. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> morgen ab ca 1700 treffen in Stein, später dann meeting in Heikendorf wenn wenn Dirk&Lisa dort aufschlagen.
> 
> Ich fahr hier hoffentlich gegen 1530-1600 los. Schaffst Du das??? ansonsten treffen wir uns später?!?!




Ich hab erst um 15°° Feierabend,dann nach Haus,Sachen packen,Einkaufen und los.
Ich denke das ich gegen 19°°-20°° in Stein sein werde,oder Heikendorf.


----------



## norge_klaus (7. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Wir hoffen so ca. 20 Uhr in Laboe aufzuschlagen. Wo und wann gibt es denn heute Abend schon ein Treffen ?

Gruß
Norge_Klaus


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

MOin Leute,
ich wünsche euch morgen viel Spaß und fettes Petri Heil. Freu mich schon auf den Bericht. #h


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Nur noch ne halbe Stunde hier im Büro aushalten, dann heim, duschen und spätestens 16.30Uhr sind wir auf der Piste!

Ist eigentlich am&im Elbtunnel immer noch Baustelle?


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

:vik: schon Feierabend..nu gehts auf nach Stein :vik:

cu tomorow 
Chris


----------



## stefanwitteborg (7. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Ja, ist noch Baustelle! Bin da Anfang der Woche ja erst durch!


----------



## Stühmper (7. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

@All

Na toll..........gerade die Nachricht erhalten der *Heggi *ist 

noch auf Montage in Frankreich......der kommt nicht mit !

Wenn jetzt zufällig noch jemand als Ersatz für Heggi :m

mitmöchte , für 47.-Euro kann man das regeln.............#6

Bitte PN an mich.....oder Pitus02

Stühmper


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Wann ist Treffen????


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Heggi ist ne verdammt arme SAU! Ich fang Dir ein paar mit!!! #6#6#6


----------



## Hanky (7. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Hallo Leute,
begebe mich jetzt in den "heiligen Keller" und entstaube mal die Pilker, freu mich auf morgen :q,
Bis dann,
Hanky


----------



## MarkA (7. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

So zumindest kann ich hier wieder mitlesen an teilnehmen ist leider nicht zu denken der Fuß braucht noch 5 Wochen ohne Belastung und der Rollstuhl ist auch noch nicht hier na ja wir wünschen euch allen viel Spass und dicke Fische und hoffentlich nehmt ihr uns nächstes Jahr wieder mit !! 

Viele Grüße KasiG und MarkA


----------



## Franky D (7. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

so morgen gehts endlich los ich freu mich wieder rießig darauf mit so einer tollen truppe fischen zu gehen bis morgen


----------



## Toffee (7. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Wann ist Treffen????


 
Uups*
Da sagste was* ist ja bisher noch nichr bekannt gegeben worden.

Abfahrt ist um 7.00 Uhr. Treffen so 6.30 Uhr. 

Dann werden vor dem Kutter die Plätze verlost*
*The same Procedure as every Year*

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Wenn ihr mich nicht hättet!!!!

Sachen sind gepackt. Eine Rute und ein Pilker und ein Gummifsch. Das muss reichen.... Bis morgen und weitermachen....#6#6#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Moin Männer!

Viele Grüße aus Norwegen! 
Holt morgen ordentlich was raus und lasst Euch den Wind um die Nase wehen. #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Hi Kai.... Was läuft in Norge???


----------



## leopard_afrika (7. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Wünsche euch schon mal ein dickes Petri!


----------



## vazzquezz (7. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> ... Eine Rute und ein Pilker und ein Gummifsch...



DAS war eigentlich auch mein Motto:vik: - leicht verfehlt!!! War einfacher, die Pilktasche zu greifen, ... und los! :g


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Moin Dennis!

Läuft ganz hervorragend! Hier etwas Futter für die Augen,
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=95075&page=1498

nun aber genug verwässert


----------



## pitus02 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Falk1 schrieb:


> Werden dann gegen Mittag die Plätze getauscht?



yep werden sie :q


----------



## pitus02 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

:vik:So Männers ich hab nu auch endlich alles gepackt und freu mich auf euch wie :::? 

Wir sehen uns morgen früh ... PETrie heil UND NICHT SO VIEL WIND:v BITTEEEEEEEE:m:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## Stühmper (7. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Jo Pitus................

jetzt gehn die *Preise *auf Reise..........:q

Bis...............gleich........

Gudde Nacht


----------



## Klaus S. (8. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Wünsche allen dicke Fische und schönes Wetter #h


----------



## Toffee (8. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

So bin wieder zurück*

Die Schlacht ist geschlagen*#6*

Es war eine fantastische Kutter-Tour*
Anglerherz , was willst Du mehr.

#6*Dank nochmal an alle Beteiligte*#6

Hier schon mal die ersten Fotos*

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Toffee (8. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

und Teil II

Gruß Toffee


----------



## lügenbaron (8. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Ähm wie das ist alles nur ein Dorsch ?


----------



## fischklöten (8. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

#dund die anderen Pokale ;+ für die schönste Montage:q
 morgen werden wir es wissen #6


----------



## alrock01 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Moin Moin !

Was war das heute für ein wunderschöner Tag !

Ich habe keinen verwertbaren Fisch gefangen,dafür
aber viele sehr nette Boardis kennengelernt.

Für mich ein rundum gelungener Tag,mit einem sehr schönem 
Abschluß in Stein.#h

Danke,an alle Boardis welche an der Organisation für dieseTour beteiligt gewesen sind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:l

Auch wenn wir wenig verwertbare Fische gefangen
haben,die Besatzung der Forelle konnte,
so denke ich,nichts dafür.

Sorry,für mich gehört die Forelle und ihre Besatzung
zur ersten Wahl in der westlichen Ostsee.

Nur wie lange fahrt die Forelle noch von Kiel raus?

#h#h#h

MfG.Alex


----------



## degl (9. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Falk1 schrieb:


> Nein Heiko, das war der Größte.#6
> 
> es wurden doch einige Dorsche, Platten und Wittlinge verhaftet.
> 
> ...


 
Petrie..............#6

Denke Watties habens gebracht?

gruß degl


----------



## MFT-Ralf (9. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



degl schrieb:


> Petrie..............#6
> 
> Denke Watties habens gebracht?
> 
> gruß degl




Nee, die 2 größten Dorsche (84 cm und 75 cm) wurden auf Pilker und Gummifisch gefangen....

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Falk1 schrieb:


> bin ich bei der nächsten AB Kutter - Tour auf der Forelle gerne wieder dabei.



Die nächste Tour findet mit Sicherheit in Sassnitz statt, wo es noch Dorsche gibt oooodddeeerrrr Norge Klaus????:vik:


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Ich war doch schon sehr erfolgreich mit locker 25 Fischen, nur die Größe war nicht das, was man sich vorgestellt hat. 6 Dorsche der Rest Wittling....


----------



## Devildancer (9. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Hallo Leute, |wavey:

nun möchte ich mich erst einmal für den rund um gelungenen Tag auf der Forelle bedanken.:k
Die Organisation war klasse, alle Boardies an Bord super nett und gut drauf, auf der Forelle hat alles klasse geklappt, auch das Essen war reichlich und lecker.( Kennt man ja auch nicht anders)

Nun zu mir, 03:30 Uhr aufstehen, Kaffee und los, alrock01 abholen, und ab nach Kiel. Auf der Forelle Frühstücken, dann endlich Angeln:
Morgens mußte ich aufpassen das ich den Kapitän nicht am Haken hatte, da er immer dann die Nase aus seiner Bude steckte, wenn ich werfen wollte, wäre aber ein kapitaler Fang gewesen, grins.:m
Sonst habe ich fast alle Gummifische und Pilker aus meiner Tasche mal wieder schön in der Ostsee gebadet, die blöden Fische konnten sich aber nicht durchringen mir eine freude zu machen.:v
Ab mittags stand ich dann im Bug, wie bei der Titanic,( fast)
habe dann noch einiges probiert, hat aber nichts genützt,
irgendwann hatte ich dann die glorreiche Idee doch meine mitgebrachten Wattis zu benutzen und siehe da, kaum war die Rute aus geworfen, schon hat einer angebissen.
Bis Feierabend hatte ich ca. 20 Dorsche oder Wittlinge am Haken......
Die waren aber alle zu klein, nicht einer hatte Mindestmaß, ich hatte schon den verdacht das es sich nur um einen kleinen handelt der mich verfolgt, ist doch micht war, oder......|kopfkrat

Da ich keinen Fisch hatte konnten alrock 01 und ich aber ganz entspannt mit nach Stein fahren im Kaffeeklatsch bei Christian war es klasse, wir Boardis haben noch bis ca. 21.00 Uhr gequatscht.

Dann zackig ins Auto und mit vollgas nach Hamurg, ihr glaubt ja gar nicht wie laut mein Bett gerufen hat, Alrock01 noch schnell unterwegs rausgeschmissen, und schnell, schnell nach Hause.

Fazit:
Super Tag, tolles Wetter,  klasse Leute, viel Spaß gehabt, nur keinen brauchbaren Fisch..........
Ich werde gerne wieder mitkommen, ( wenn ich darf#d )

Viele liebe Grüße aus Hamburg an alle beteidigten Boardi´s


Siggi


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

http://img29.*ih.us/img29/7776/080820091208.jpg

http://img9.*ih.us/img9/4108/080820091209.jpg 

http://img9.*ih.us/img9/9355/080820091210.jpg 

http://img31.*ih.us/img31/6851/080820091211.jpg 

http://img9.*ih.us/img9/7939/080820091212.jpg 

http://img41.*ih.us/img41/6725/080820091213.jpg 

http://img41.*ih.us/img41/8924/080820091214.jpg 

http://img9.*ih.us/img9/2470/080820091215.jpg

http://img199.*ih.us/img199/6605/080820091216.jpg 

http://img199.*ih.us/img199/4831/080820091217.jpg

http://img268.*ih.us/img268/8413/080820091218.jpg 

http://img196.*ih.us/img196/7254/080820091219.jpg 

http://img268.*ih.us/img268/9754/080820091220.jpg

http://img10.*ih.us/img10/6899/080820091223.jpg 

http://img268.*ih.us/img268/6898/080820091224.jpg 

http://img268.*ih.us/img268/917/080820091225.jpg 

http://img411.*ih.us/img411/3002/080820091226.jpg 

http://img196.*ih.us/img196/7209/080820091228.jpg 

http://img170.*ih.us/img170/360/080820091229.jpg 

http://img411.*ih.us/img411/1192/080820091231.jpg


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

http://img196.*ih.us/img196/4458/080820091232.jpg 

http://img170.*ih.us/img170/4307/080820091233.jpg 

http://img171.*ih.us/img171/2553/080820091234.jpg 

http://img522.*ih.us/img522/5944/080820091236.jpg 

http://img411.*ih.us/img411/856/080820091237.jpg 

http://img198.*ih.us/img198/4035/080820091238.jpg 

http://img504.*ih.us/img504/2628/080820091239.jpg 

http://img19.*ih.us/img19/2863/080820091240.jpg 

http://img171.*ih.us/img171/1036/080820091241.jpg 

http://img188.*ih.us/img188/4931/080820091243.jpg 

http://img198.*ih.us/img198/5344/080820091244.jpg 

http://img268.*ih.us/img268/4272/080820091245.jpg 

http://img19.*ih.us/img19/8821/080820091246.jpg 

http://img198.*ih.us/img198/3671/080820091248.jpg 

http://img34.*ih.us/img34/3862/080820091249.jpg 

http://img199.*ih.us/img199/4840/080820091250.jpg 

http://img5.*ih.us/img5/9224/080820091252.jpg 

http://img34.*ih.us/img34/6298/080820091253.jpg 

http://img22.*ih.us/img22/4868/080820091254.jpg 

http://img196.*ih.us/img196/1898/080820091257.jpg


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

http://img195.*ih.us/img195/4224/080820091258.jpg 

http://img196.*ih.us/img196/9171/080820091259.jpg 

http://img178.*ih.us/img178/4879/080820091261.jpg 

http://img156.*ih.us/img156/8403/080820091262.jpg 

http://img22.*ih.us/img22/9206/080820091263.jpg 

http://img198.*ih.us/img198/7047/080820091264.jpg 

http://img196.*ih.us/img196/5905/080820091265.jpg 

http://img30.*ih.us/img30/2606/080820091266.jpg 

http://img29.*ih.us/img29/4185/080820091267.jpg 

http://img30.*ih.us/img30/4756/080820091268.jpg 

http://img30.*ih.us/img30/6997/080820091269.jpg 

http://img196.*ih.us/img196/3391/080820091270.jpg

http://img11.*ih.us/img11/3376/080820091271.jpg 

http://img199.*ih.us/img199/4379/080820091274.jpg 

http://img197.*ih.us/img197/1198/080820091273.jpg


----------



## nemles (9. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Eine der schönsten Angeltouren, die ich die letzten Jahre erlebt habe.

Danke an die Orga, danke an die Besatzung und danke an die Mitangler #6 Hat richtig Spaß gebracht.




P.S. an die Insider: Danke an die Kaffeklatscher


----------



## degl (9. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Nee, die 2 größten Dorsche (84 cm und 75 cm) wurden auf Pilker und Gummifisch gefangen....
> 
> Ralf
> #h#h#h#h#h#h#h


 
Falk hatte den Plan, mit Watties an Fisch zu kommen|supergri|supergri|supergri

Denke, von seiner "Mengenangabe" her, ist der Plan aufgegangen

gruß degl


----------



## Eisbär14 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Super Bilder und offensichtlich auch eine recht lustige Truppe.
Falls ihr auf die Idee kommt die nächste Kuttertour wirklich nach Sassnitz
zuverlegen bin ich dann schon mal der erste der sich dafür anmelden möchte.


----------



## Stühmper (9. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Als erstes..........*Danke an Sylverpasi für die Bilders #6*

Next : Tjaaaaaaaaaaaa war nur goil und fetzig und Lustig ,
nein nicht Einmalig ( der Traum geht weiter ).....Unglaublich
gut....eine witzige Stimmung ha.ha.ha , echt selten soo viel
gelacht wie Gestern ! Für mich selber war es säärrr schade , da fang ich bei einen Stop 3 Dorsche von 34 , 36 und 37,5cm.........*Aua ! *Ich hätte :vkönen.......Grrrrrr
Alle auf Pilker !

Keine Ahnung wieviele , aber viel weniger als Hanky auf Wurm..........Wittl und Dorsch...
Am Ende hatte ich einen verwertbaren Dorsch plus einen 
maßigen Wittling - Platz 7......naja zuwenig für meine Ansprüche ( für Mc Klappstuhl und Celler hätte es gelangt )
Besonders stolz bin ich auf meinen Katercarlo 3 Platz .......
sein erster Pokal.....war noch guuuuudddd Abends :q
















Ach......und ich bin davon überzeugt....mit den Sachpreisen

....war gut :m

Danke nochmal an : Pitus02 , Toffee ( feiner Kerl :k ) *alle*
MFT Members , alle die mitwaren und alle die ich *jetzt |kopfkrat*
*vergessen *habe....he..he..he

Stühmper


----------



## Stühmper (9. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

*WICHTIG !!!*

*Ganz vergessen.....an alle Zweifler !!!*

:q:q:q* NORGE_KLAUS.......ist nicht über 60 Jahre Alt !!!*

*Ja wirklich nicht.......ich kann es selbst noch nicht glauben......seht Euch sein Bild an im Profil.....ich bin Fix und fertig......*

*Deswegen habe ich ja *noch *kein Profilbild , ich passe in keins......|uhoh:*


----------



## staub (9. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Muss auch sagen war ne top tour nette leute wetter war gut alles top


----------



## celler (9. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

na das hört isich ja nach einer gelungen tour an.

einfach mal ein ganmz dickes petri an alle fänger...

wenn die nächste tour in sassnitz startet bin ich natürlich auch wieder dabei..


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Sooo, seit 2 Stunden sind wir auch wieder zu Hause aufgeschlagen. -LEIDER-

Die Tour war wirklich super!#6#6#6
Vielen Dank an alle Beteiligten!

Mehr gibts dazu eigentlich nicht zu sagen...

Wir haben auch noch jede Menge Bilder gemacht.
Liz fängt morgen an die reinzustellen!

Und Bilder sprechen ja mehr als Worte!

Melden uns hiermit auch schon mal für die nächste Tour an!
Egal wo!!!:q

Morgen gibbet mehr, müssen jetzt ins Bett!


----------



## Abriß Volker HH (10. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Moin zusammen,

auch von meiner Seite erstmal vielen Dank für die super Orga von Pitus und seinen Gehilfen.
Desweiteren auch Hut ab und Respekt für die ganzen Preise.
War echt ne mega geile Tour mit super Stimmung, trotz wenig bis gar kein Fisch.
Viel gelacht und geistigen Dünnschiet gelabert.
Ne Menge netter Boardies kennen gelernt (u.a Stühmper...der mit den Wittlingswürmern:q,bigbetter), so dass ich mich schon auf das nächste Jahr freue und hoffe wieder dabei sein zu können.

In diesem Sinne...

Gruß

Toby


----------



## Tanny (10. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

super tolle Berichte und Bilder ! Wir fahren auch öffter mit der Forelle oder Jan-Cux , klasse Schiffe , klasse Besatzung . Ich denke wir werden nächstes Jahr auch mal mitkommen .

Lg von der Insel Fehmarn


----------



## Eisbär14 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

@Falk1
Du scheinst wirklich nicht zu wissen wo der Dorsch die Eier legt,wenn du denkst hier um Rügen gibt es keinen Dorsch mehr würde ich dich am liebsten eines besseren belehren, denn was auf den Bildern an Zwergdorschen zu sehen ist fängt man bei uns nicht mal in der Brandung .So einen Kleinkram nimmt hier wohl keiner mit.

*ZITAT Falk1*
(Aber was wollt Ihr im nächsten Jahr im EX-Ossiland?????? Da ist da kein Fisch mehr (Alles von Wessies weggefangen) und bei uns ist er endlich wieder da.)

Solche Aussagen treiben meinen Blutdruck etwas in die Höhe


----------



## Honeyball (10. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

@Eisbär14
Nimm das nicht so persönlich.
Vor, auf und auch nach BKTs werden immer viel Spässkes gemacht und genau so ist das auch gemeint...:m


----------



## MFT Sutje (10. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Lange nicht mehr so viel Spaß beim Kuttern gehabt,wirklich klasse.
Danke für die super Stimmung an Bord und vielen Dank an die Orga des Cup´s.
Danke auch an Stümper,der sich den aller wertesten aufgerissen hat um an wirklich 1a Preise zu kommen.

p.s. Das einzige was mich stört/e,sind die saublöden Kommentare,was ich denn mit dem Kleinvieh mache,welches ich abgeschlagen hab.
Ich Räucher die Wittel´s!!!
Werden also sinnvoll verwertet!!!!
Und die hatten Maß,sonst würde ich sie nicht abschlagen,ich hab gemessen!!!!!
Und hört auf mit den albernen PN´s an mich!!!!!!
Oder wird auch der Hanky so belästigt???????????


----------



## celler (10. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

mensch peter das kann doch nicht war sein ;-)

antworte doch einfach nicht auf die pn...
also nur neider oder möchte gern angler...


----------



## Stühmper (10. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

@MFT-Sutje

Pn's ? Alles Anfragen wegen Fangtips........:q

Bleibt einfach locker und gelassen.......

@Eisbär

Das meint der Falk 1 mit Sicherheit nur so als Stichelei , *sei*

*nicht Sauer ! *Wie MFT-Sutje schon meinte , halt Derber 

Humor..............#c


----------



## alrock01 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Moin Moin !

Wir Nordboardis sind doch nur zu fauel,so weit 
zu fahren.|kopfkrat

Ohne weitere Worte.:vik:

MfG.Alex


----------



## Tanny (10. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Wittlinge geräuchert sind super lecker :k 
und wer es noch nicht ausprobiert hat , sollte es mal nachholen . Wir werden auch immer gefragt , was wollt ihr denn mit dem stinkenden Kleinkram ? Naja , leider kennen wohl diesen Gaumenschmaus nicht sehr viele #d

lg Tanja


----------



## alrock01 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Moin Tanja!

Recht hast Du!

Wittel`s gibt es nicht(selten) im Fischgeschäft,
Heringe dagegen in jeder Variation,...

Früher war der Hering ein arme Leute essen.;+

Gruß Alex!


----------



## Tanny (10. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Stimmt Alex jetzt wo Du es sagst ist mir eingefallen das ich noch in keinem Fischladen Wittlinge gesehen haben . Kann ich garnicht verstehen warum nicht , klar sie riechen nicht gerade sehr angenehm , aber das heißt nicht das sie auch so schmecken . Ganz im Gegenteil ! Das ist genauso wie bei Hornis , die haben auch grüne Gräten , aber schmecken auch super lecker wenn sie geräuchert sind . 

Lg Tanja


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Ich nehme an es hat niemand was dagegen, wen ich die vielen tollen Bilder fürs Magazin nehme?
Wenn jemand da seine Bilder nicht veröffentlicht will, Mail an mich..
Und Glückwunsch zur tollen Tour!


----------



## Allerangler (10. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Da ist ein dickes Petri an die Fänger fällig ! #6 

Und #ran die Fotographen ! Tolle Fotos #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Vielleicht klappt das ja doch mit SASSNITZ! Immer hier im Norden bei mir vor der Haustür ist mir bald zu langweilig....


----------



## alrock01 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Moin Moin!

@Sylverpasi,Du hast uns gerade verraten!#6

Egal wo,egal wie,ich und Devildancer sind
nach Möglichkeit nächstes Jahr dabei.#h

Gruß Alex!


----------



## Halbzeit-Fischer (10. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Hallo Kutter-Cup-Teilnehmer,
ich möchte mich auch bei allen bedanken die dieses Event möglich gemacht haben.

Von der Organisation bis hin zu hin zu denen, die Spornsoren für die Siegerehrung aufgetrieben haben.
Das war wohl aller erste Sahne.
So etwas habe ich nicht erwartet.
Ich glaube da hat wohl jeder, der seine Fische zum messen gebracht hat richtig abgesahnt.

Danke,Danke,Danke,Danke,Danke,Danke,Danke,Danke,Danke

Zum Abschluß das Grillen war auch eine nette Idee.

Gruß an ALLE !!! #6


----------



## Eisbär14 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Sorry wenn ich jemandem auf die Füße getreten bin, aber ich so manchmal krieg ich auch was in den falschen Hals.
 Übrigens die Wittlinge sind in der Größe lecker und kein Kleinkram.
(mein Maß beim Dorsch 45 cm)


----------



## alrock01 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Moin Eisbär14

Deine erste Antwort fand ich völlig OK.,
deshalb habe ich hier den Zusammenhang
aufgegriffen.

45+ für Dorsch mein schreiben/reden!#6

Vielleicht können wir 2010 auf Rügen,wieder 
so viel Spaß haben,wie gestern bei Kiel.:m

Ich bin dafür!


Gruß Alex!


PS.Ich habe niemandem eine PN.geschrieben-nur mal
so nebenbei!


----------



## vazzquezz (10. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Ich fühl mich da schon angesprochen (Hab das ja an Board auch gesagt! Allerdings keine PN geschrieben - wie lächerlich!), weil ich die Wittlings-Fritten ohne Fleisch zu lütt zum Abkloppen finde! 

Ich selber finde Wittling zum Räuchern super - aber 30cm+ sollten die Fische dann doch haben (Alles drunter geht sofort wieder ins Wasser!) BKC hin oder her ... 

V.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (11. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Moin, Moin 

war eine sehr schöne Kuttertour mit einem gemütlichen Ausklang, am Abend, in Stein (Danke Kaffeklatscher).

Weiterhin habe ich meinen bisher größten Dorsch gefangen 
(75 cm).

Haben von Freitag bis Sonntag ein rundum gelungenes Wochenende an der Ostsee verbracht.

Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Stühmper (12. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

|kopfkrat......also....|kopfkrat.......was ist denn mit Bilders von MFT-Dirk

.....und noch nix weiter geschrieben  #c

Ich hoffe es kommt noch was .......#c

Nun gebt mal Gas.....müde Westerwald Gang #6


----------



## carp2000 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Auch noch mal von mir ein (verspätetes) Danke für die wirklich gelungene Organisation der Tour, hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht.

Aber wo ist eigentlich das Gruppenfoto, das zum Schluss gemacht wurde? Oder hab ich das übersehen???

Gruß,

Thomas


----------



## Stühmper (13. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

@Carp2000

Tja ........darauf wartest nicht nur Du.........#d

Hoffentlich setzt sich der Westerwald Bummelzug mal in 

Bewegung.......und motiert zum ICE  :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Stühmper schrieb:


> @Carp2000
> 
> Tja ........darauf wartest nicht nur Du.........#d
> 
> ...




Ganz ruhig!!!

Bilder sind da und auch richtig gut geworden.
Liz muß die morgen nur mal mit *ih bearbeiten...

Wer das Bild als Original haben möchte, der gebe mir seine E-Mail Adresse per PN!:m


----------



## vazzquezz (13. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



carp2000 schrieb:


> *carp2000*
> 
> ich würd ihn gern ändern...




Worauf?? Auf Karpf2009? ... oder "ich schlaf auf bizarr-fremder-Messy-Couch" ?? :vik:

Grüße von der blauen Brille neben Dir! 

V.


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Boardie Kutter Cup 2009

Freitag, den 07. August ging's direkt nach Feierabend auf die Piste und wir kämpften uns die baustellenschwangeren 570 Kilometer über die A1 hoch an die Küste.
Wir, das sind meine bessere Hälfte Liz und ich, der olle Dirk.
Um 00.10Uhr, nach fast genau 7 Stunden, schlugen wir dann endlich in Heikendorf auf dem großen Parkplatz am Hafen auf - normal sind 5 Stunden Fahrzeit!

Zwei unserer Freunde aus dem legendären MFT waren auch schon da, hatten es sich auf der Mole vor der Forelle gemütlich gemacht und waren mit den Brandungsruten zu Gange. 
Doch bald, nachdem wir uns begrüßt und mit einem Hopfenkaltgetränk angestoßen hatten, verließ die Beiden auch die Lust, da statt der erhofften Platten leider nur Wittlinge bissen und wir schleppten das Angelgerödel gemeinsam zurück zum Parkplatz und unseren Autos.

Noch einen kleinen Schlummertrunk in Chris's Wohnmobil eingenommen und anschließend schnell in die Schlafabteilung unseres Wagens gekrabbelt, um wenigstens noch 3 1/2 Stündchen Schlaf zu bekommen.

Ab halb sechs morgens war dann so langsam Wallung auf dem Parkplatz und der Schlafnebel verflüchtigte sich schnell.
Also vorsichtig und zärtlich Frauchen aus den Träumen geholt, in die Klamotten gehüpft und raus, die allgemeine Begrüßung starten...

Einfach schön, nach einem Jahr altbekannte Boardies wiederzutreffen, aber auch viele "Neue" kennenzulernen.

Und so wurde dann neben Händeschütteln, Sabbeln und Lachen das Kuttergeschirr fertig gemacht und Richtung Forelle geschleppt.

  Nachdem Diese dann von allen Teilnehmern geentert war, hieß es dann wie immer Motor an, Leinen los und raus aufs Meer zum alljährlichen Boardie Kutter Cup.

  Kurze Zeit später gab dann ein leckeres Frühstück aus diversen Brötchenbelägen und Kaffee satt.
  Nebenbei wurden die Plätze verlost, die Organisatoren (Pitus, Toffee und Stühmper) stellten sich vor und die allgemeinen Regeln wurden bekannt gegeben.

  Anschließend stürmten dann Alle raus, um die zugelosten Plätze einzunehmen und die gewählten Waffen scharf zu machen.
  Als dies dann soweit geschehen war, blieb noch ein halbe Stunde zum fachsimpeln, schnacken und Kaffee schlürfen.

http://img23.*ih.us/img23/6489/bkc013.jpg 

http://img33.*ih.us/img33/2700/bkc001.jpg 
http://img33.*ih.us/img33/3161/bkc003.jpg 
  http://img252.*ih.us/img252/bkc005.jpg/1/w448.png
http://img36.*ih.us/img36/870/bkc006.jpg 

Dann ging’s endlich los, die Kutter verlangsamte seine Fahrt, kurzer Schub im Rückwärtsgang, Motor aus und nach dem ersten Hupen begannen Alle mit dem Fischen.

  Direkt kommen auch die ersten Fische hoch, doch bis auf zwei maßige Dorsche gab’s leider nur die Kinderstube und jede Menge gierige Wittels.
   http://img36.*ih.us/img36/3397/bkc010.jpg    Es wird ein insgesamt sehr zähes Angeln.
  Der Fisch will leider nicht so, wie wir Angler das gerne hätten.
  Alles an Naturködern, Pilkern und Gummitieren wird ausprobiert.
  Doch nur die Wenigsten können der Ostsee einen maßigen Räuber entreißen.

  Highlights hier: Flunder 50cm von „Katercarlo“, Dorsch 84cm von „Atze“ und Dorsch 75cm von „MFT-Ralf“.

  Der Drill des 84cm Siegerdorsches und das anschließende Grinsen des Fängers Atze war schon echt das Geilste. 
http://img20.*ih.us/img20/8189/bkc011.jpg
    Tja, Atze, man sollte seinen „Personal Best“ nicht unbedingt auf einem Boardie Cup fangen.
  Dann muss man nämlich den Nächsten ausrichten... ;-))
  Nochmals ein dickes Petri Heil an dich!

  Kurz vor Mittag kann ich dann auch meinen ersten Wertungsdorsch in die Kiste legen. Mit 39cm gerade so maßig. Eigentlich wäre der auch zurück gegangen, aber er hatte sich den Pilker so reingepfiffen, dass er eh Möwenfutter gewesen wäre.

  Mittags dann das beste Mittagessen (Schweinsbraten, grüne Bohnen, Kartoffeln und Soße), das ich auf einem Kutter bisher gegessen habe.
  Hier nochmals Lob und Anerkennung an die Forelle Küchencrew.

  Frisch gestärkt ging’s dann nach Mittag an den neuen getauschten Plätzen wieder weiter.
  Kurz darauf dann bei mir endlich mal ein Dorsch von 45cm, der sich zu dem 39er Zwerg dazugesellen durfte.
  Doch danach ging außer untermaßigen Dorschen und Wittlingen nichts mehr Gescheites.
  Ein besserer Fisch ist mir zwar noch ausgestiegen, doch das bringt auch keine Punkte.

http://img20.*ih.us/img20/9210/bkc023.jpg    

Nach dem Abhupen werden schließlich die Toten gezählt, vermessen und anschließend weiterversorgt.
  Die allgemeine Einpackhektik bricht aus, vierzig Paar Hände wurschteln an Rutentaschen, Rucksäcken und Köderboxen.
  Irgendwann hat Jeder sein Gerödel wieder beisammen und es wird nach drinnen zur Siegerehrung gerufen.
  In der eh schon durch die Sonne recht gut aufgewärmten Kajüte wird’s nun doch stramm warm.
  Macht uns Anglern aber nix, wir halten sowas aus!

http://img193.*ih.us/img193/296/bkc057.jpg 
  Und ich muss sagen, unser MFT hat echt ganz gut abgeschnitten.

  Liz                1.Platz bei den Frauen
http://img241.*ih.us/img241/8268/bkc078.jpg http://img241.*ih.us/img241/bkc078.jpg/1/w448.png

  Peter                2.Platz bei den Männers
http://img241.*ih.us/img241/7933/bkc131.jpg http://img241.*ih.us/img241/bkc131.jpg/1/w336.png

  Dirk                5.Platz bei den Männers
http://img193.*ih.us/img193/9015/bkc127.jpg    

Ralf                7.Platz bei den Männers
http://img529.*ih.us/img529/2913/bkc009.jpg http://img529.*ih.us/img529/bkc009.jpg/1/w448.png

  Tom                9.Platz bei den Männers
http://img40.*ih.us/img40/4041/bkc104.jpg 


http://img194.*ih.us/img194/8256/bkc129.jpg 
 
http://img178.*ih.us/img178/6871/bkc140.jpg http://img178.*ih.us/img178/bkc140.jpg/1/w336.png


  Neben Pokalen gab’s dieses Jahr auch feine Sachpreise, die Stühmper diversen Spendern rausgeleiert hat.
  Dafür nochmals ein herzliches Dankeschön @ Thomas!!!

  Wieder im Heikendorfer Hafen angekommen, haben wir es dann endlich auch mal auf die Reihe bekommen ein Gruppenbild zu machen.

  Und danach dann wie immer ein großes Tschüsgesage und das Versprechen im nächsten Jahr natürlich wieder dabei zu sein.

  Wir vom MFT sind dann anschließend noch nach Stein in ein nettes kleines Kaffee gefahren.
  Hier kennen wir die Besitzer sehr gut und haben dort gemeinsam bei Grillfleisch und Bierchen den Abend schön entspannt ausklingen lassen.

  Am nächsten Tag „morgens“ dann noch schön Brunchen und sabbeln.

  Danach schweren Herzens wieder den Heimweg angetreten.


  Es war aber wie immer ein super Cup, der an Funfaktor einiges zu bieten hatte und auch das restliche Wochenende war Klasse!
  Immer wieder gerne!!!


----------



## Liz261280 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Auch von mir nochmal ein großes Dankeschön an Lars und seine Mitorganisatoren #6 #6#6


 Und nu.... die restlichen Bilder  :m

http://img34.*ih.us/img34/7940/bkc145.jpg


http://img29.*ih.us/img29/2544/bkc146.jpg

http://img517.*ih.us/img517/8688/bkc154.jpg


----------



## Liz261280 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

http://img134.*ih.us/img134/8359/bkc007.jpg  

Jonas (Stolzer Besitzer einer Freifahrtskarte auf der MS Langeland) #6

http://img190.*ih.us/img190/5572/bkc008.jpg  

http://img515.*ih.us/img515/8678/bkc014.jpg 


Was hat katercarlo vor? :q

http://img190.*ih.us/img190/9725/bkc018.jpg 


http://img196.*ih.us/img196/368/bkc016.jpg 

http://img29.*ih.us/img29/421/bkc005.jpg  
http://img198.*ih.us/img198/5629/bkc028.jpg 

http://img43.*ih.us/img43/6512/bkc033.jpg 


http://img406.*ih.us/img406/2696/bkc037.jpg



http://img34.*ih.us/img34/6130/bkc045.jpg  
http://img198.*ih.us/img198/1897/bkc047.jpg  
http://img529.*ih.us/img529/1918/bkc053.jpg http://img529.*ih.us/img529/bkc053.jpg/1/w448.png
http://img406.*ih.us/img406/bkc037.jpg/1/w448.png


----------



## Liz261280 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

http://img197.*ih.us/img197/6168/bkc055.jpg  
http://img188.*ih.us/img188/1879/bkc062.jpg  
http://img228.*ih.us/img228/3865/bkc086.jpg  http://img43.*ih.us/img43/2377/bkc102.jpg  
http://img23.*ih.us/img23/3766/bkc087.jpg 


http://img23.*ih.us/img23/3527/bkc094.jpg 


http://img39.*ih.us/img39/419/bkc123.jpg 


http://img198.*ih.us/img198/7347/bkc128.jpg


----------



## Liz261280 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

http://img15.*ih.us/img15/4301/bkc136.jpg  


http://img195.*ih.us/img195/6800/bkc132.jpg  


http://img195.*ih.us/img195/853/bkc135.jpg 


Sonnenuntergang in Stein

http://img411.*ih.us/img411/2151/bkc160.jpg
 http://img411.*ih.us/img411/bkc160.jpg/1/w448.png

Frühstück im Kaffeeklatsch / Stein

http://img525.*ih.us/img525/1072/bkc171.jpg
 http://img525.*ih.us/img525/bkc171.jpg/1/w448.png

http://img39.*ih.us/img39/9318/bkc173.jpg 


Und ab geht s nach Hause...

http://img411.*ih.us/img411/6020/bkc177.jpg
 http://img411.*ih.us/img411/bkc177.jpg/1/w448.png

http://img525.*ih.us/img525/4453/bkc184.jpg http://img525.*ih.us/img525/bkc184.jpg/1/w448.png

http://img269.*ih.us/img269/5905/bkc185.jpg


----------



## Stühmper (14. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

@MFT-Liz und ,, Oller Dirk ''

Das warten hat sich wirklich gelohnt  :l

Habt Ihr sehr gut gemacht , Gruppenbild gefällt mir auch 

ziemlich gut.....hat Mathias von der Ms Forelle ein Händchen 

für..........grosses Lob #6

Stühmper


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Klasse Fotos!!! #6#6#6


----------



## celler (14. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

manno man.
super fotos.
und ich hab alles verpasst


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Haste fein zusammen getippselt Dirk! #6


----------



## celler (14. August 2009)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

und liz hat das mit den fotos natürlich auch top gemacht


----------



## pitus02 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Hi leutz was is eigentlich mit der 2010 Tour ????????


----------



## Franky D (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Hi leutz was is eigentlich mit der 2010 Tour ????????


 

jaaa das is ne gute und berechtigte frage! wäre mal interessant zu wissen wie das denn so aussieht


----------



## Franky D (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

nochmal wieder nach obengeschubst das ding weiß denn jemand solangsam bescheid wie das so dieses jahr aussieht????? mach mir da langsam en bissel sorgen


----------



## Stühmper (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Tja.....

auf dem Schiff wurde ja *Hilfe *zugesagt...beim Organisieren..

Und weiter ? Keine Ahnung , *nur *sowas muß bald geplant

werden sonst...haut das 2010 nicht mehr hin....schade !


Stühmper


----------



## pitus02 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

wessen Bruder war das noch gleich der hier angemeldt ist ????
Er hat doch zugesagt das er sich kümmert !!!!

AllllllllSooooo melde dich :r


----------



## MFT Sutje (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Moin,

wenn ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung hab,gehören Wusel und Atze(Gewinner) zusammen.


----------



## vazzquezz (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Eigentlich sollte das zur Folge haben, dass 2010 (sofern denn noch was stattfindet |bigeyes ) nur noch ANGEMELDETE USER teilnehmen dürfen!

V.


----------



## Franky D (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte das zur Folge haben, dass 2010 (sofern denn noch was stattfindet |bigeyes ) nur noch ANGEMELDETE USER teilnehmen dürfen!
> 
> V.


 

ja das zeigt einm halt mal warum es sinnvoll ist den alten die bis jetzt immer dabei waren den vortritt zu lassen denn auf die kann man sich noch verlassen


----------



## knutemann (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*



Stühmper schrieb:


> Tja.....
> 
> auf dem Schiff wurde ja *Hilfe *zugesagt...beim Organisieren..
> 
> ...



mal wieder hochschieb
Genau so war`s, aber es kommt Nüscht:c


----------



## pitus02 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

Mal sehen vielleicht erklärt sich ja wer anders bereit das Treffen zu organisieren !!

Ich würde es selber machen, meine Termidichte ist aber jetzt schon so eng das ich es nicht schaffe :c


----------



## Franky D (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Boardi Kutter Cup 2009*

ja das war so das das es da glaub zwei gewinner gab und das auch hilfe angeboten wurde ich kann es leider auch nicht machen da ich ich im april vom 15-21aprill meine schriftlichen abiturprüfungen haben und dann nochmal ende mai anfang juni meine mündliche prüfung und da geht das halt leider wirklich nicht mit organisieren


----------

